# Make a new rule against doxing Kiwi Farms users



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 26, 2019)

This site encourages its users to be anonymous and it is already against the rules to start a lolcow thread about a Kiwi Farms user so it makes sense to make it against the rules to dox them. Back in September, this site was hacked into, and people’s IP addresses were leaked, showing how dangerous it is for the users here. I left the site after that happened because there are 2 pictures of me here that the mods have refused to remove. I returned recently in an attempt to get them removed. If they do not get removed, I will leave this site again and you will miss me.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Nov 26, 2019)

Your poll's missing the KYS option.


----------



## MrDegeneratman (Nov 26, 2019)

Use a VPN, faggot


----------



## Lathered in Sputum (Nov 26, 2019)

Halal threads are the best threads.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Nov 26, 2019)

There is only one way to get the pictures removed.

Blood in, blood out


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Nov 26, 2019)

First to dox OP gets my drug riddledtard cum in the mail xoxo


----------



## Vampirella (Nov 26, 2019)

You shouldn't make it so easy to find Jacob Stuart Harrison.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 26, 2019)

It's not the site's fault you were dumb enough to post personal details online. There's already warnings that are shown to you upon signing up, which you, for some reason that can only be explained by olympic-level mental gymnastics, decided to ignore. Maybe try using this as a learning opportunity to think twice about your internet footprint.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 26, 2019)

Lathered in Sputum said:


> Halal threads are the best threads.


But I was not halal’d.



Nekromantik2 said:


> You shouldn't make it so easy to find Jacob Stuart Harrison.


Jacob Harrison is not my real name so I intended to be anonymous.


----------



## byuu (Nov 26, 2019)

I vote to have this image on the front page for a month:


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 26, 2019)

Here’s a deal. If the pictures get removed, I will send a picture of my penis. I will only do it after the pictures are removed.


----------



## Vampirella (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Jacob Harrison is not my real name so I intended to be anonymous.


But it seemed like you use the same name everywhere. That's stupid. One of the things you're told when you sign up is use a unique user name.


----------



## Otis Boi (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Here’s a deal. If the pictures get removed, I will send a picture of my penis. I will only do it after the pictures are removed.



Nigga why would any one want that plus how will we know its yours?. Seems like we are gettig fucked on this deal.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Nov 26, 2019)

sick soundcloud beatz









						Alpha Chamaeleon
					

At the age of 14 Chamaeleon (AC) is very much an emerging artist.He takes influence from genres like House,Funk,Disco,Future Disco,French House,Bass and Garage.Chamaeleon also takes influence from 21s




					m.soundcloud.com


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Nov 26, 2019)

Hey @Null Have you heard that literally everything youve done to make this site even an option nowadays wasnt enough, and while you can use it securely if you want too with ease wasnt enough! OP needs more rules on _fucking doxxxxxxing _cause its just too damn tawxik to treat every potential lolcow as a lolcow and not with a gay little 'kf member' badge. O yeah and all that stuff youve done to make it more secure with data since the hack?, well thats just proves it wasnt enough cause it shouldnt of happened anyway !!!! *R_tard spasms and foams at mouth*


----------



## ChromaQuack (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> But I was not halal’d



Not yet.


----------



## Mr. Faget (Nov 26, 2019)

How can I miss you if I neither know nor care who you are, OP?


----------



## Remove Goat (Nov 26, 2019)

127.0.0.1

I'm coming to your house and taking pics of your asshole


----------



## Immortal Technique (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Jacob Harrison is not my real name so I intended to be anonymous.


Ok "not" Jacob Harrison








						Jacob Stuart Harrison Storytelling Thread
					

"Might"  Bear in mind the Hanoverians/Saxe-Coburg-Gotha/Windsor's were so poorly integrated into British society George IV was the first of them to actually speak English fluently, and it wasn't until Edward VII that any of them could speak English with a British accent.  A common complaint...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Here’s a deal. If the pictures get removed, I will send a picture of my penis. I will only do it after the pictures are removed.


 
Payment is required upfront


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Nov 26, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> I vote to have this image on the front page for a month:


why do they _always _look like this


----------



## Chive Turkey (Nov 26, 2019)

All you had to do to avoid this was to not be a drooling mongoloid on the Internet.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Nov 26, 2019)

Will the age of peace in 2038 decreed by God only occur once we remove doxxxes from this website and we convert to Catholicism?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 26, 2019)

it's already a rule, you tard.  Aside from the ALR subforum the only people allowed to dox other forum users are mods.



Nekromantik2 said:


> But it seemed like you use the same name everywhere. That's stupid. One of the things you're told when you sign up is use a unique user name.


Thank God for people who don't read instructions, right?


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 26, 2019)

Easiest way to avoid being doxxed: Live such a boring and mundane life that whenever people do successfully get you, they don't even feel like posting it.
I assume that's how most Kiwis do it.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Nov 26, 2019)

You voted in your own poll yes. Fucking lmao, Jacob.
Remember to do a flip, buddy.


----------



## Aria (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Here’s a deal. If the pictures get removed, I will send a picture of my penis. I will only do it after the pictures are removed.


If you want the pictures of yourself removed then please pm your credit card details please.


----------



## HarveyMC (Nov 26, 2019)

Excellent troll thread but acting like a retard does not change the fact that this post is retarded


----------



## slimes (Nov 26, 2019)

Why would you make a thread about this? I don’t give a fuck who you are and had no idea you or your dox existed on the forum until you decided your little ‘problem’ needed its own thread.

...never mind I know why.


----------



## HeyYou (Nov 26, 2019)

Your trolling got a bit too obvious the more you commented, but the OP was good.


----------



## Yotsubaaa (Nov 26, 2019)

Immortal Technique said:


> Ok "not" Jacob Harrison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You use the Light theme on Kiwi Farms, @Randall Fragg? I hope that all the green text on a white background isn't hurting your eyes to read too much


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Nov 26, 2019)

You know, the easiest thing to do is not call attention to yourself. People don't tend to act unless provoked or curious.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 26, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> it's already a rule, you tard.  Aside from the ALR subforum the only people allowed to dox other forum users are mods.
> 
> 
> Thank God for people who don't read instructions, right?


Oh. The person who doxxed me was not a mod which means he broke the rules and the pictures should be removed.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Oh. The person who doxxed me was not a mod which means he broke the rules and the pictures should be removed.


Just a picture doesn't count as a dox.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Nov 26, 2019)

Tyce what is this


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 26, 2019)

Something I could have never understood is that if the point is not to harass or encourage the harassment of Lolcows, users, other people, etc why post dox in the first place? Doxing is such an integral part of this website but we're supposed to pretend that nothing happens when people get doxed. Yeah, often nothing does nothing happen, but still.

Like, kind of pick one or the other. Is it just some legal loophole? Or is Null trying to teach us all some kind of Aesop's Fable about how having your info online isn't the end of the world?

I don't get it.


----------



## Girlycard (Nov 26, 2019)

I vote we should doxx the two users who voted "yes" on this poll.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 26, 2019)

Girlycard said:


> I vote we should doxx the two users who voted "yes" on this poll.


More X’s = better, more comprehensive dox.


----------



## Girlycard (Nov 26, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> More X’s = better, more comprehensive dox.


Of course. For every person you dox you earn the right to use another X.


----------



## slimes (Nov 26, 2019)

L50LasPak said:


> Something I could have never understood is that if the point is not to harass or encourage the harassment of Lolcows, users, other people, etc why post dox in the first place? Doxing is such an integral part of this website but we're supposed to pretend that nothing happens when people get doxed. Yeah, often nothing does nothing happen, but still.
> 
> Like, kind of pick one or the other. Is it just some legal loophole? Or is Null trying to teach us all some kind of Aesop's Fable about how having your info online isn't the end of the world?
> 
> I don't get it.



Harassing lolcows outside of the site is discouraged and against the rules as well as the culture of the site. Posting dox of users too stupid to keep from power leveling is just a scare tactic and a warning to cover your tracks better.

Thing is.. if you don’t act like a lolcow on KF nobody is going to bother trying to dox you because they don’t care.


----------



## Cat Flatulence (Nov 26, 2019)

I could live with a dox in terms of you fags seeing my face, if that happened though, the cows i gather info on would know who i was then, thus ending my informative ratings.

Just deal with it, Jacob. It could be worse. Use a VPN man.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 26, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Just a picture doesn't count as a dox.


But people can use the pictures to find additional personal information. The user who posted my picture claimed that he found my address and information about my dad. He got the wrong address and wrong dad but it shows how much of a risk having pictures on the Internet is.

There is a risk that someone from my college could go on this site, find the picture, and then tell everyone on campus and tell everyone here my real name.


----------



## オウム 2 (Nov 26, 2019)

Wait, he's the guy that was trying to start a religion? https://fstdt.com/S796

Or did we have two of those on here, he doesn't seem familiar but I remember someone sperging about something similar.
Edit: Yeah I'm thinking of MadPreacher1AD.


----------



## Aria (Nov 26, 2019)

G


Girlycard said:


> I vote we should doxx the two users who voted "yes" on this poll.


Good idea.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> But people can use the pictures to find additional information. The user who posted my picture claimed that he found my address and information about my dad. He got the wrong address and wrong dad but it shows how much of a risk having pictures on the Internet is.
> 
> There is a risk that someone from my college could go on this site, finds the picture, and then tell everyone on campus and tell everyone here my real name.


One would also say that using the same fucking username across multiple sites would also enable people to find additional information, dumbass.

Also, I wouldn't really worry about people finding you on this site unless you end up with a thread.  At any give time we have at most 10,000 active users around the entire world.  For you to think that people at your school will find that one thread that happens to have your picture in it is statistically unlikely.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 26, 2019)

slimes said:


> Harassing lolcows outside of the site is discouraged and against the rules as well as the culture of the site. Posting dox of users too stupid to keep from power leveling is just a scare tactic and a warning to cover your tracks better.
> 
> Thing is.. if you don’t act like a lolcow on KF nobody is going to bother trying to dox you because they don’t care.



Its not that it scares me, its that it just confuses me. If you're going to gather than information, why not weaponize it?


----------



## slimes (Nov 26, 2019)

L50LasPak said:


> Its not that it scares me, its that it just confuses me. If you're going to gather than information, why not weaponize it?



Is it not enough to just have it for documentation’s sake? My question to you is why should anyone weaponize it? What would that accomplish? Not a whole lot unless something illegal is being done, and even then likely less than you think.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 26, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> One would also say that using the same fucking username across multiple sites would also enable people to find additional information, dumbass.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't really worry about people finding you on this site unless you end up with a thread.  At any give time we have at most 10,000 active users around the entire world.  For you to think that people at your school will find that one thread that happens to have your picture in it is statistically unlikely.


But whenever I make a post in that thread, that thread will briefly be at the top of the list.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Here’s a deal. If the pictures get removed, I will send a picture of my penis. I will only do it after the pictures are removed.



If you're circumcised you shouldn't even be allowed to call it a penis


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 26, 2019)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> If you're circumcised you shouldn't even be allowed to call it a penis


My parents had me circumcised so that it would be easier to wash my penis. I feel ashamed because circumsision was supposed to end when Jesus Christ replaced it with baptism when Christianity began.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> But whenever I make a post in that thread, that thread will briefly be at the top of the list.


And yet you keep replying.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> My parents had me circumcised so that it would be easier to wash my penis. I feel ashamed because circumsision was supposed to end when Jesus Christ replaced it with baptism when Christianity began.



So intelligence is hereditary after all, I wish your dumb ass parents decapitated you "so it's easier to wash your head"


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 26, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> And yet you keep replying.


Because I want to have a place on the internet to post my ideas on England. I have been banned from Fstdt, Fstdt Forums, and Fstdt Reddit which is why I came here. I therefore want the pictures removed so that I can be an active member here without risking getting doxxed.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 26, 2019)

slimes said:


> Is it not enough to just have it for documentation’s sake? My question to you is why should anyone weaponize it? What would that accomplish? Not a whole lot unless something illegal is being done, and even then likely less than you think.



Don't seem much of a point in having something like that if you're never gonna utilize it. I guess its just packrat behavior.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 26, 2019)

And just why exactly would we do that?

If you're a lolcow, you're a lolcow. And if you're a lolcow that tries coming on here, then you get what you deserve. Simple as that.


----------



## downloads (Nov 26, 2019)

L50LasPak said:


> Don't seem much of a point in having something like that if you're never gonna utilize it. I guess its just packrat behavior.


 
It is to laugh at. Your question is weird, why bother knowing anything?


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 26, 2019)

downloads said:


> It is to laugh at. Your question is weird, why bother knowing anything?



I laugh at the antics of stupid people. Not boring information like their address and location. Unless they live somwhere inherently funny, like Kentucky


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 26, 2019)

Otis Boi said:


> Nigga why would any one want that plus how will we know its yours?. Seems like we are gettig fucked on this deal.


I can use a sharpie and label my penis with JH. I can do a penis dance that I can make a pornhub video of. Of course the video will hide my face. It might arouse gay men and straight women here.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Nov 26, 2019)

Girlycard said:


> I vote we should doxx the two users who voted "yes" on this poll.


So OP and his two sock accounts?


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 26, 2019)

Op proves once again that he is a faggot


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 26, 2019)

Heads up summerboy, you have to ask Null to delete your account.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Nov 26, 2019)

Everytime someone votes yes this picture gets posted


----------



## Diabeetus (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> My parents had me circumcised so that it would be easier to wash my penis. I feel ashamed because circumsision was supposed to end when Jesus Christ replaced it with baptism when Christianity began.


You and @*Asterisk* would be very good friends, I can tell.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Nov 26, 2019)

When you say you'll do ANYTHING, OP, do you really mean it?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I can use a sharpie and label my penis with JH. I can do a penis dance that I can make a pornhub video of. Of course the video will hide my face. It might arouse gay men and straight women here.


Already admitting you'll just download a pornhub video, upload it on a new account, and claim it's you.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 26, 2019)

I'll ban anyone who posts the picture, but I want a sharpie in the pooper with a timestamp.


----------



## Vampirella (Nov 26, 2019)

Ryotaro Dojima said:


> Heads up summerboy, you have to ask Null to delete your account.


He already did that once, and came back.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 26, 2019)

nippleonbonerfart said:


> Everytime someone votes yes this picture gets posted


Who is this guy, again?


----------



## I Love Beef (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh wait, I have a better rule and addition to the terms of condition. It's called "All users on Kiwi Farms are responsible for their own upkeep and maintainance of their own Information Security".

I'm probably tempting fate, but if you're such an ignorant dumbass to where you so much as use usernames and emails you use for other sites or even personal use like colleges and banks, or even shit like Gaia Online, to use on Kiwi Farms, you don't read the loud and strictly warning fine print that you will be targeted if you join here, and don't get a job to pay for a VPN, you kind of deserve to be doxxed, just to show you that there are consequences for using this place. 

This place isn't even Darkweb or Undernet, but having decided to want to walk the entire way down the dark road to power and payback through the internet, I've learned you'd best cover your ass if you walk this way. Infosec is suicide to skimp over, and as the Great October Hax of 2019 has observed, even plenty old users are not as savvy as they thought they were. Don't come crying if you had a serving of humble pie. Tough shit, but that's just how it goes here.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Here’s a deal. If the pictures get removed, I will send a picture of my penis. I will only do it after the pictures are removed.



I don’t think you understand the concept of making a deal. You trade what people actually *want*.


----------



## WeeMars (Nov 26, 2019)

The fact that you even suggest this is concerning.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Nov 26, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Will the age of peace in 2038 decreed by God only occur once we remove doxxxes from this website and we convert to Catholicism?



The age of peace will be caused by the Y2K38 bug. Sapient robots may be involved.


----------



## Providence (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> But people can use the pictures to find additional personal information. The user who posted my picture claimed that he found my address and information about my dad. He got the wrong address and wrong dad but it shows how much of a risk having pictures on the Internet is.
> 
> There is a risk that someone from my college could go on this site, find the picture, and then tell everyone on campus and tell everyone here my real name.



You did this.  You doxed yourself.  Nobody else is responsible. It is you alone who incurred these risks,  and you did so voluntarily. There's no dialogue to be had, unless it is with yourself.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 26, 2019)

L50LasPak said:


> Something I could have never understood is that if the point is not to harass or encourage the harassment of Lolcows, users, other people, etc why post dox in the first place? Doxing is such an integral part of this website but we're supposed to pretend that nothing happens when people get doxed. Yeah, often nothing does nothing happen, but still.
> 
> Like, kind of pick one or the other. Is it just some legal loophole? Or is Null trying to teach us all some kind of Aesop's Fable about how having your info online isn't the end of the world?
> 
> I don't get it.


Because most people aren't good at tolling and just come up with stupid cringy shit.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I can use a sharpie and label my penis with JH. I can do a penis dance that I can make a pornhub video of. Of course the video will hide my face. It might arouse gay men and straight women here.


----------



## slimes (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I can use a sharpie and label my penis with JH. I can do a penis dance that I can make a pornhub video of. Of course the video will hide my face. It might arouse gay men and straight women here.



Implying that the rhythmless thrusting of your pasty hips would arouse anyone is the real crime here


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 26, 2019)

dotONION said:


> When you say you'll do ANYTHING, OP, do you really mean it?


Yes. What exactly do you guys want me to do in exchange for the pictures getting removed? Different users asked me to do different things.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 26, 2019)

At first I laughed but then as I read I've started to genuinely feel sorry for our special friend.

Please stop doing this, don't send a pic of your pecker, you will regret it.

Get off Kiwifarms.

Get off the Internet.

Get a hobby.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Yes. What exactly do you guys want me to do in exchange for the pictures getting removed? Different users asked me to do different things.


Post pics of your family members, naked only if 18+.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 26, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> At first I laughed but then as I read I've started to genuinely feel sorry for our special friend.
> 
> Please stop doing this, don't send a pic of your pecker, you will regret it.
> 
> ...


I will leave very soon if the pictures are not removed. Having very personal information exposed a is worse than an anonymous penis so it would be a necessary trade off if the community so desires I do it. But of course, I would only do it after every single picture of me is removed so that it would be anonymous.


----------



## shasetoma. (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I will leave very soon if the pictures are not removed.


I fail to see any downside to this.


----------



## Maiseisinthetea (Nov 26, 2019)

What is this stupid shit? Everyone on this site should be doxxed. Even me.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 26, 2019)

All I want for Christmas is a fresh Halal.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 26, 2019)

I Love Beef said:


> Oh wait, I have a better rule and addition to the terms of condition. It's called "All users on Kiwi Farms are responsible for their own upkeep and maintainance of their own Information Security".
> 
> I'm probably tempting fate, but if you're such an ignorant dumbass to where you so much as use usernames and emails you use for other sites or even personal use like colleges and banks, or even shit like Gaia Online, to use on Kiwi Farms, you don't read the loud and strictly warning fine print that you will be targeted if you join here, and don't get a job to pay for a VPN, you kind of deserve to be doxxed, just to show you that there are consequences for using this place.
> 
> This place isn't even Darkweb or Undernet, but having decided to want to walk the entire way down the dark road to power and payback through the internet, I've learned you'd best cover your ass if you walk this way. Infosec is suicide to skimp over, and as the Great October Hax of 2019 has observed, even plenty old users are not as savvy as they thought they were. Don't come crying if you had a serving of humble pie. Tough shit, but that's just how it goes here.





Sofonda Cox said:


> You did this.  You doxed yourself.  Nobody else is responsible. It is you alone who incurred these risks,  and you did so voluntarily. There's no dialogue to be had, unless it is with yourself.


But I followed the rules when registering.


> I understand I should use a username that does not link to my personal identity.


That I did, since Jacob Harrison is not my real name.


> I understand I should use an alter-ego email address I have never used for a personal account.


The email I registered with was an alter ego email address with the name Jacob Harrison in it. I only used that email when making accounts under the username of Jacob Harrison.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 26, 2019)

It is normally against the rules, unless you act like a cow, then we get to shit on you.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Nov 26, 2019)

Eat my ass


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 26, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> At first I laughed but then as I read I've started to genuinely feel sorry for our special friend.
> 
> Please stop doing this, don't send a pic of your pecker, you will regret it.
> 
> ...


I'm starting to wonder if him and Hikkomori aren't the same people.  Kind getting the same crazy vibes from both.
https://kiwifarms.net/members/hikikomori-yume.34157/


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Nov 26, 2019)

This seems like an awful lot of work just to get someone to look at your dick.


----------



## Strange Rope Hero (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm still waiting for my strippers and pizza.
ZOOM WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU WHEN I NEED YOU!!!!

" I left the site after that happened because there are 2 pictures of me here that the mods have refused to remove. I returned recently in an attempt to get them removed. If they do not get removed, I will leave this site again and you will miss me. "

What a little pussy bitch.


----------



## Pargon (Nov 26, 2019)

What's cool about this thread is that whether it is ops or not it's still the most optimistic thing I've ever read.

And I've read that Bible thing that ends with an eternal paradise being established on Earth.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Nov 26, 2019)

Keep your Vienna sausage to yourself please. I don't want to be visually impaired by the sight of something so underwhelming before Thanksgiving.

The pictures stay because that's the lesser of two evils, and your own fault anyway.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I will leave very soon if the pictures are not removed. Having very personal information exposed a is worse than an anonymous penis so it would be a necessary trade off if the community so desires I do it. But of course, I would only do it after every single picture of me is removed so that it would be anonymous.



Please don't leave, your content is too good.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Nov 26, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I will leave very soon if the pictures are not removed. Having very personal information exposed a is worse than an anonymous penis so it would be a necessary trade off if the community so desires I do it. But of course, I would only do it after every single picture of me is removed so that it would be anonymous.


Have you tried calming down? Sit down and be honest, is this something so far to be upset over and are you just going to make what already is worse? Those two questions are what you need to ask yourself and answer. This is me being nice.


----------



## zyclonPD (Nov 26, 2019)

I like this thread. This is a nice thread.


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Nov 26, 2019)

Post your feet pics with a timestamp and I'll superhack your pictures off the entire internet.


----------



## Ishmael (Nov 26, 2019)

Nobody on kiwifarms is at risk of being doxed. The site has airtight security and has never once had a data breach.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Nov 27, 2019)

L50LasPak said:


> Something I could have never understood is that if the point is not to harass or encourage the harassment of Lolcows, users, other people, etc why post dox in the first place?


Because we’re people-watchers, and the information posted is put online by said lolcows in the first place.  People who can’t watch eccentric individuals without getting directly involved in their lives are bigger weirdos than the lolcows themselves.


----------



## Autisimodo (Nov 27, 2019)

If you annoy a Kiwi Farmer to the point they directly look into your online shit and post "dox" than you're probably a tard of some variety that someone else will get a kick out of.

In other words: No.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 27, 2019)

heyilikeyourmom said:


> Because we’re people-watchers, and the information posted is put online by said lolcows in the first place.  People who can’t watch eccentric individuals without getting directly involved in their lives are bigger weirdos than the lolcows themselves.



See my post above at laughing at what they do rather than their info.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 27, 2019)

Autisimodo said:


> If you annoy a Kiwi Farmer to the point they directly look into your online shit and post "dox" than you're probably a tard of some variety that'll someone else will get a kick out of.
> 
> In other words: No.



Or alternately, they're a tard of some kind that someone will get a kick out of.

Or if we're really lucky, they're both tards of some kind.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

Captain Chromosome said:


> Post your feet pics with a timestamp and I'll superhack your pictures off the entire internet.


EDIT: I deleted the picture. I will only upload it again when the pictures of my face are removed.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 27, 2019)

lol retard


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 27, 2019)

nice dude


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Nov 27, 2019)

You've posted your feet on the Internet and linked it to your face. This is more retarded than offering your dick pic. You are truly a treasure.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

Captain Chromosome said:


> You've posted your feet on the Internet and linked it to your face. This is more exceptional than offering your dick pic. You are truly a treasure.


You tricked me! You are a sadistic troll! I will get my revenge on you by writing a humiliating story about you in a parallel universe!



AlphaChamaeleon said:


> EDIT: I deleted the picture. I will only upload it again when the pictures of my face are removed.


And now I edited the comment.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> And now I edited the comment.


well then... you sure showed them who wears the pants in this thread.


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> And now I edited the comment.


Damn, now we'll never know what you posted!


----------



## Bad Gateway (Nov 27, 2019)

Oh, I get it now. He's jacking off to this. My bad coomer.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> You tricked me! You are a sadistic troll! I will get my revenge on you by writing a humiliating story about you in a parallel universe!


Dont listen to him I can help you. Post a picture of  your right elbow while holding a sign with my name on it. If you do that so I can confirm its you I will tale the pictures off the website.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

Kenya Jones said:


> Dont listen to him I can help you. Post a picture of  your right elbow while holding a sign with my name on it. If you do that so I can confirm its you I will tale the pictures off the website.


You may be tricking me but I am getting desperate.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> You may be tricking me but I am getting desperate.


ok ill try my best to get those picture off the internet


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 27, 2019)

Immortal Technique said:


> Ok "not" Jacob Harrison
> View attachment 1025786
> 
> 
> ...


Just fyi he messaged me this with the same exact wordings.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 27, 2019)

If Kenya can’t help, me next plz!

Post a picture of your hand in a pickle jar fishing out a pickle. Write my name on the label on the jar. I’m a True and Honest Fan which means I’m besties with staff, I can confirm your identity and get those pesky pics deleted.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

Kenya Jones said:


> ok ill try my best to get those picture off the internet


Thank you. What is your plan to get the pictures off the Internet?


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Nov 27, 2019)

If you post a picture of you hot gluing a print out of @Null's avatar, he might be willing to take your shit off the site out of disgust.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 27, 2019)

The problem with KiwiFarms these days is that no folk have some god given 'tegridy. Kiwifarmers back in 2014? Now they had 'tegridy. Folks round here have forgotten this.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Nov 27, 2019)

L50LasPak said:


> See my post above at laughing at what they do rather than their info.


I personally don’t dox, not my style, but I’d be remiss if I didn’t refute your argument by pointing out how little we’d know about Chris Chan without knowledge of his irl shenanigans.


----------



## beautiful person (Nov 27, 2019)

Lol, this kid's still going?



Captain Chromosome said:


> You are truly a treasure.


Can we keep him?


----------



## edboy (Nov 27, 2019)

Ngl negro, you look like evey incel shooter from this year.


----------



## nekrataal (Nov 27, 2019)

This has to be a troll. Nobody can be this retarded.


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Nov 27, 2019)

beautiful person said:


> Lol, this kid's still going?
> 
> 
> Can we keep him?


Only if you remember to water the potato.


----------



## beautiful person (Nov 27, 2019)

niconiconecro said:


> This has to be a troll. Nobody can be this exceptional.


I'm honestly having a hard time deciding!


edboy said:


> Ngl negro, you look like evey incel shooter from this year.View attachment 1027274


The commonality I see here is autism so strong that it has a phenotype.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 27, 2019)

First that rule already exists see


> it is already against the rules to start a lolcow thread about a Kiwi Farms user


@AlphaChamaeleon please do explain in detail what kind of rule you are purposing exactly?
You mean a user won't be able to share info another user was either A: too stupid or B: too lazy to hide?

Or are you just here to whine about your pictures being up?

The reason (if I'm not mistaken) Administration posted those IPs was to say:
"look we can dish it out and take it too, here we are and we aren't scared; dig into us, dox us, make fun of us, Banter"


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> First that rule already exists see
> 
> @AlphaChamaeleon please do explain in detail what kind of rule you are purposing for exactly?
> You mean a user won't be able to share info another user was either A: too stupid or B: too lazy to hide?
> ...


The rule would forbid users from digging into another user’s personal information which includes photos, real name, address, etc. I have no idea how that picture was found. The person who found it had to have done super advanced doxing or even hacking to find it.


RLS0812 said:


> I'm still waiting for those pics of his *micro penis* ...
> .
> Come on man, how do we know you are serious unless you write 'KiwiFarms' in sharpie on your *pencil dick* ?


I already made a deal with Kenya Jones where posted a picture of my right elbow with a sign with his name and now he is going to help get rid of the pictures. If that doesn’t work, then I will take a picture of myself getting a pickle to get @J A N D E K to help get rid of the pictures.

So @Kenya Jones have you found a way to help get rid of the pictures?


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> The rule would forbid users from digging into another user’s personal information which includes photos, real name, address, etc. I have no idea how that picture was found. The person who found it had to have done super advanced doxing or even hacking to find it.
> 
> I already made a deal with Kenya Jones where posted a picture of my right elbow with a sign with his name and now he is going to help get rid of the pictures. If that doesn’t work, then I will take a picture of  my hand in a pickle jar to get @J A N D E K to help get rid of the pictures.
> 
> So @Kenya Jones have you found a way to help get rid of the pictures?


post a picture of you necking yourself and i will send a firmly worded letter to nool to delete your pictures


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

Dork Of Ages said:


> post a picture of you necking yourself and i will send a firmly worded letter to nool to delete your pictures


But that would be posting another picture showing my face which would defeat the purpose of deleting the other pictures.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> But that would be posting another picture showing my face which would defeat the purpose of deleting the other pictures.


then put a plastic bag in your head to hide your face while necking yourself


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

Dork Of Ages said:


> then put a plastic bag in your head to hide your face while necking yourself


But I could suffocate.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> But I could suffocate.


yes thats the point


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> The person who found it had to have done super advanced doxing or even hacking to find it.





Spoiler: On the bright side, I've managed to identify who doxxed you, AlphaChamaeleon


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> The rule would forbid users from digging into another user’s personal information which includes photos, real name, address, etc. I have no idea how that picture was found. The person who found it had to have done super advanced doxing or even hacking to find it.


There is no way you are serious. How could administration enforce that?

You realize had you said nothing no one would give a shit about your picture or you. Either you are some fag trying to gay ops some fag from your school (in which case fuck you and your gay ass bait) or you are the single dumbest person I have ever met. So which is it fuck face?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 27, 2019)

Pargon said:


> What's cool about this thread is that whether it is ops or not it's still the most optimistic thing I've ever read.
> 
> And I've read that Bible thing that ends with an eternal paradise being established on Earth.


There's nothing artificial about this plea.
The autism is real.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

RLS0812 said:


> I think you are just trolling everyone here ... pics or no deals buddy.


I will have to wait a few days to take a picture of myself taking a pickle out of a jar because I have to do it at a time my parents are not home because they would wonder what I am doing.

I will only upload a picture of my penis if all the other options fail. And as I said before, if I resort to doing it I will only upload the penis picture AFTER all the pictures of my face are removed.



Stranger Neighbors said:


> There is no way you are serious. How could administration enforce that?
> 
> You realize had you said nothing no one would give a shit about your picture or you. Either you are some fag trying to gay ops some fag from your school (in which case fuck you and your gay ass bait) or you are the single dumbest person I have ever met. So which is it fuck face?


It can be enforced like any other rule is enforced. People can report incidents of rule breaking to the administration and the mods can remove the content and give the rule breakers warnings or temporary bans.

I made this thread hoping that you guys realize that this could happen to you and therefore vote to have the rule implemented. What would you do if someone here did advanced doxing or hacking and posted a picture of you?


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> People can report incidents of rule breaking to the administration and the mods can remove the content and give the rule breakers warnings or temporary bans.
> 
> I made this thread hoping that you guys realize that this could happen to you and therefore vote to have the rule implemented. What would you do if someone here did advanced doxing or hacking and posted a picture of you?


why you didnt you just kept this request of yours to the mods only you mongoloid?

oh wait i guess that staff would laugh at your sheer autism and leak your convos, so i cant blame you for taking the initiative


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

Dork Of Ages said:


> why you didnt you just kept this request of yours to the mods only you mongoloid?
> 
> oh wait i guess that staff would laugh at your sheer autism and leak your convos, so i cant blame you for taking the initiative


Every mod that I contacted refused to remove the pictures, so I thought that having people vote for the new rule might convince them to implement it.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I already made a deal with Kenya Jones where posted a picture of my right elbow with a sign with his name and now he is going to help get rid of the pictures. If that doesn’t work, then I will take a picture of myself getting a pickle to get @J A N D E K to help get rid of the pictures.
> 
> So @Kenya Jones have you found a way to help get rid of the pictures?


This can only end well. For us, at least.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> People can report incidents of rule breaking to the administration and the mods can remove the content and give the rule breakers warnings or temporary bans.


So youre that stupid... Okay I figured as much
_AHEM_


> I made this thread hoping that you guys realize that this could happen to you and therefore vote to have the rule implemented.


Fucking obviously. But what you failed to realize is that you are on an infamous site that warns people continuously that if you do certain things you will be ridiculed. The site has been here for years and _many_ have come and gone. What you fail to realize is that you have come to a place that is not meant to glorify the individual, we are here to point a collective proverbial finger at the world and laugh. you came here to talk about your personal philosphy, totally overlooking the "introduction thread" you have taken ZERO preparation in covering your own ass at any point and have come here trying to change the culture of this site for *your. own. Autistic. fuck. ups*.

"Gee guys i know this site has operated like this for years. But I was hoping you could change your community i have taken no time in researching or learning about and just change it because I'm an entitled moron"



> What would you do if someone here did advanced doxing or hacking and posted a picture of you?


What would I do if someone doxed me?
Nothing.
Once your info is out, there is no amount of lengths you can go through to remove it. Your picture is saved to a bunch of people's computers as we speak. If a mod deleted it, it wouldn't matter it's already archived a thousand times over.

And I certainly wouldn't show people it hurt my fee fees. If people found out who i was all they have is what i give them. Maybe people call me an idiot for a few days and the hype dies down after. But coming here just stinks of having this holier than thou approach to life. You think one person gives a shit about you enough to try and dig up your IP address? You think anyone gives a single solitary fuck that you jerk off to the queen of England?


Spoiler



No we don't.



You think you are some giant intellectual but you are wildly mediocre and dull. No one cares about you here and your Autistic thrashing is only funny because of how much you care about your pics being on a site you did zero research on.

You are acting purely in self interest for no reason and your acting like any of us should give a shit
_why?_
"Because It could happen to you too"
Obviously and I wouldn't have it any other way. If I get halal'd, or doxed it's fair, it would be what I had coming. I certainly wouldn't dilute myself in thinking I could essentially usurp control of an entire community just because someone posted a picture of my fetal alcohol syndrome face


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Nov 27, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> So youre that stupid... Okay I figured as much
> _AHEM_
> 
> Fucking obviously. But what you failed to realize is that you are on an infamous site that warns people continuously that if you do certain things you will be ridiculed. The site has been here for years and _many_ have come and gone. What you fail to realize is that you have come to a place that is not meant to glorify the individual, we are here to point a collective proverbial finger at the world and laugh. you came here to talk about your personal philosphy, totally overlooking the "introduction thread" you have taken ZERO preparation in covering your own ass at any point and have come here trying to change the culture of this site for *your. own. Autistic. fuck. ups*.
> ...


Shut up @AlphaChamaeleon , we think ur a little crying faggot with 2 brain cells lol if you weren't this thread wouldn't exist.

Rate this post Aut @Stranger Neighbors not my morning


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> So youre that stupid... Okay I figured as much
> _AHEM_
> 
> Fucking obviously. But what you failed to realize is that you are on an infamous site that warns people continuously that if you do certain things you will be ridiculed. The site has been here for years and _many_ have come and gone. What you fail to realize is that you have come to a place that is not meant to glorify the individual, we are here to point a collective proverbial finger at the world and laugh. you came here to talk about your personal philosphy, totally overlooking the "introduction thread" you have taken ZERO preparation in covering your own ass at any point and have come here trying to change the culture of this site for *your. own. Autistic. fuck. ups*.
> ...


When I first came here, I didn’t think I would get doxxed because I thought people here would support my cause. It was a user from Fundies Say The Darnedest Things who told me to join this site and the people there have called this site right-wing so I thought you guys would agree with my ideas of making England a traditional Catholic monarchy again.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> When I came here, I didn’t think I would get doxxed because I thought people here would support my cause. It was a user from Fundies Say The Darnedest Things who told me to join this site and the people there have called this site right-wing so I thought you guys would agree with my ideas of making England a traditional Catholic monarchy again.


The entire political spectrum is here, and we don't care about your cause or your idea of making england a traditional catholic monarchy as much as we wanna point out you somehow misspelled '*doxxed'* but have gotten it right before? Did you not google it this time pal, be careful!


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> When I came here, I didn’t think I would get doxxed because I thought people here would support my cause. It was a user from Fundies Say The Darnedest Things who told me to join this site and the people there have called this site right-wing so I thought you guys would agree with my ideas of making England a traditional Catholic monarchy again.


Hey btw a lot of media outlet uses doxxing with two xxs but the more correct way is with three xxxs doxxxing. A lot of people get it wrong because of the media outlets who spell it wrong because they don't actually participate in any of the things they write about


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> When I first came here, I didn’t think I would get doxxed because I thought people here would support my cause. It was a user from Fundies Say The Darnedest Things who told me to join this site and the people there have called this site right-wing so I thought you guys would agree with my ideas of making England a traditional Catholic monarchy again.


You did zero research of your own. Now the only thing left is to tell us more (You obviously want the attention)

Have any siblings?

Do you believe in Eugenics?

Where is the weirdest place you have masturbated?

Are you a Conservative?

Edit:


Harnessed Carcass said:


> Shut up @AlphaChamaeleon , we think ur a little crying faggot with 2 brain cells lol if you weren't this thread wouldn't exist.
> 
> Rate this post Aut @Stranger Neighbors not my morning


I'm aiming for a new copy pasta you big ole meanie. Stop bullying me!


----------



## No Exit (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Every mod that I contacted refused to remove the pictures, so I thought that having people vote for the new rule might convince them to implement it.


What made you think anyone here would be sympathetic to your cause?  One of the big things here are making fun of people who make stupid mistakes. 
You're also a literal who so I don't know why you'd come back and draw attention to yourself.


AlphaChamaeleon said:


> the people there have called this site right-wing so I thought you guys would agree with my ideas of making* England a traditional Catholic monarchy again*.


Okay, you're just fucking with us.


----------



## Unog (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> When I first came here, I didn’t think I would get doxxed because I thought people here would support my cause. It was a user from Fundies Say The Darnedest Things who told me to join this site and the people there have called this site right-wing so I thought you guys would agree with my ideas of making England a traditional Catholic monarchy again.



Are you the guy who claimed to be the legitimate heir to the throne of England? I wondered what happened to him.



Nekromantik2 said:


> You shouldn't make it so easy to find Jacob Stuart Harrison.



Holy shit it is you hahahaha holy fuck. Welcome back!


----------



## EasyPeasy (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> When I first came here, I didn’t think I would get doxxed because I thought people here would support my cause. It was a user from Fundies Say The Darnedest Things who told me to join this site and the people there have called this site right-wing so I thought you guys would agree with my ideas of making England a traditional Catholic monarchy again.



Fuck off Taig, we dont like you mackerel snapper Fenian's around these parts.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> You did zero research of your own. Now the only thing left is to tell us more (You obviously want the attention)
> 
> Have any siblings?
> 
> ...


1. I won’t tell you if I have siblings in case that information in addition to the picture of me is used to dox me.
2. I don’t believe in Eugenics as it goes against Catholic morals. Unfortunately back in 2018 during a state of mental illness before my medications started working, I advocated for Eugenics. 
3. The weirdest place I masturbated was in the woods.
4. Yes I am very conservative as I am a traditionalist Catholic monarchist.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> When I first came here, I didn’t think I would get doxxed because I thought people here would support my cause. *It was a user from Fundies Say The Darnedest Things who told me to join this site and the people there have called this site right-wing so I thought you guys would agree with my ideas of making England a traditional Catholic monarchy again.*


I'd call you an incel, but it seems the priesthood has already seen to the "celibacy" in more ways than one, holy shit.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> 1. I won’t tell you if I have siblings in case that information in addition to the picture of me is used to dox me.
> 2. I don’t believe in Eugenics as it goes against Catholic morals. Unfortunately back in 2018 during a state of mental illness before my medications started working, I advocated for Eugenics on Fstdt.
> 3. The weirdest place I masturbated was in the woods.
> 4. Yes I am very conservative as I am a traditionalist Catholic monarchist.


How much do you sniff your farts, and what kind of tang to they have? You must know :0


----------



## Kenya Jones (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> The rule would forbid users from digging into another user’s personal information which includes photos, real name, address, etc. I have no idea how that picture was found. The person who found it had to have done super advanced doxing or even hacking to find it.
> 
> I already made a deal with Kenya Jones where posted a picture of my right elbow with a sign with his name and now he is going to help get rid of the pictures. If that doesn’t work, then I will take a picture of myself getting a pickle to get @J A N D E K to help get rid of the pictures.
> 
> So @Kenya Jones have you found a way to help get rid of the pictures?


Sorry I couldnt get back to you. Was too busy ddossing the main frame. I've put in a virus known as the "せんせー今日エロい下着履いてるっしょ？" virus. The images should be down in no time.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

EasyPeasy said:


> Fuck off Taig, we dont like you mackerel snapper Fenian's around these parts.


But England was great back when it was Catholic. There were great Catholic monarchs such as Alfred the Great and Richard the Lionheart. It was the Protestant reformation that led to the rise of liberalism that made England the mess it is today.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Nov 27, 2019)

England is a fictional location that is part of the CWC lore not some old lizard lady and certainly not part of some hokey religion

Nice try though


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> 1. I won’t tell you if I have siblings in case that information in addition to the picture of me is used to dox me.
> 2. I don’t believe in Eugenics as it goes against Catholic morals. Unfortunately back in 2018 during a state of mental illness before my medications started working, I advocated for Eugenics on Fstdt.
> 3. The weirdest place I masturbated was in the woods.
> 4. Yes I am very conservative as I am a traditionalist Catholic monarchist.


Okay cool. 
Do you have any weird fetishes (besides European Royalty)?

Do you believe royalty should keep the bloodline pure by fucking their own sisters?


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Okay cool.
> Do you have any weird fetishes (besides European Royalty)?
> 
> Do you believe royalty should keep the bloodline pure by fucking their own sisters?


1. I get aroused by women in jeans but I am not sure if it is a weird kink or a normal attraction to their body shape.
2. Incest is contrary to Catholic canon law. According to canon law, marriages between first cousins are invalid unless the pope gives a dispensation allowing for the marriage which happened in Europe before people learned that inbreeding causes genetic disorders.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> 1. I get aroused by women in jeans but I am not sure if it is a weird kink or a normal attraction to their body shape.
> 2. Incest is contrary to Catholic canon law. According to canon law, marriages between first cousins are invalid unless the pope gives a dispensation allowing for the marriage which happened in Europe before people learned that inbreeding causes genetic disorders.


You legitimately get off on women's pants? Are you a Transvestite? Usually guys are into Tits, Ass or snatch... But _Jeans?!_


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> 1. I get aroused by women in jeans but I am not sure if it is a weird kink or a normal attraction to their body shape.
> 2. Incest is contrary to Catholic canon law. According to canon law, marriages between first cousins are invalid unless the pope gives a dispensation allowing for the marriage which happened in Europe before people learned that inbreeding causes genetic disorders.


Having lustful thoughts like that is not very christian in the eyes of the church.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Nov 27, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> You legitimately get off on women's pants? Are you a Transvestite? Usually guys are into Tits, Ass or snatch... But _Jeans?!_



It could be worse. 



Spoiler: it's fashion, mom


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 27, 2019)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> It could be worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that has _less _jeans... Our guy here is either a closeted tranny or is so sexually repressed pitches tent to women wearing blue jeans at church, that's why they had to take him out of choir...

@AlphaChamaeleon

When you were in the woods masturbating. What were you fantasizing about? Were you wearing jeans at the time? Do you ever wear ladies underwear?


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Nov 27, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> You legitimately get off on women's pants? Are you a Transvestite? Usually guys are into Tits, Ass or snatch... But _Jeans?!_


Real questions though. Is this whole 'return the monarchy' thing just because they finally let a black into the royal family? Meghan ain't no tour-de-force but I personally reckon she's pretty taste my dude.


----------



## Unog (Nov 27, 2019)

Harnessed Carcass said:


> Meghan ain't no tour-de-force but I personally reckon she's pretty taste my dude.



I heard her looks went to shit post-preggo.

@AlphaChamaeleon Do you get aroused by women in jeans no matter the bodysize, or is it just attractive chicks in jeans?


----------



## Kenya Jones (Nov 27, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> You legitimately get off on women's pants? Are you a Transvestite? Usually guys are into Tits, Ass or snatch... But _Jeans?!_


I get off on peoples right elbows


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> You legitimately get off on women's pants? Are you a Transvestite? Usually guys are into Tits, Ass or snatch... But _Jeans?!_


For some reason it is the way that tight jeans match the shape of a women’s ass that arouses me.


Suburban Bastard said:


> Having lustful thoughts like that is not very christian in the eyes of the church.


I know and I do my best to repress the lustful thoughts. The times when I masturbated were during the times when I left the faith. 


Stranger Neighbors said:


> But that has _less _jeans... Our guy here is either a closeted tranny or is so sexually repressed pitches tent to women wearing blue jeans at church, that's why they had to take him out of choir...
> 
> @AlphaChamaeleon
> 
> When you were in the woods masturbating. What were you fantasizing about? Were you wearing jeans at the time? Do you ever wear ladies underwear?


I was 14, and don’t remember what I was specifically fantasizing about and don’t remember what I was wearing. I always wear men’s underwear. 


Unog said:


> I heard her looks went to shit post-preggo.
> 
> @AlphaChamaeleon Do you get aroused by women in jeans no matter the bodysize, or is it just attractive chicks in jeans?


Just attractive chicks in jeans.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> For some reason it is the way that tight jeans match the shape of a women’s ass that arouses me.
> 
> I know and I do my best to repress the lustful thoughts. The times when I masturbated were during the times when I left the faith.
> 
> ...


Lame dude, you just like women. I wanna know the good shit! If you're going to be the new Quee of England i wanna know some cool shit about you. Do you have any weird sexual fantasies? 
Weird fetishes? Just saying you like women in jeans is gay.
Are you an Ass, tit or snatch man?


----------



## Unog (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> For some reason it is the way that tight jeans match the shape of a women’s ass that arouses me.
> 
> I know and I do my best to repress the lustful thoughts. The times when I masturbated were during the times when I left the faith.
> 
> Just attractive chicks in jeans.



So you don't look at porn, and don't masturbate? Correct me if I'm wrong in these assumptions.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Lame dude, you just like women. I wanna know the good shit! If you're going to be the new Quee of England i wanna know some cool shit about you. Do you have any weird sexual fantasies?
> Weird fetishes? Just saying you like women in jeans is gay.
> Are you an Ass, tit or snatch man?


Ass. That is why I find women’s jeans attractive as their tightness makes their asses stand out.


Unog said:


> So you don't look at porn, and don't masturbate? Correct me if I'm wrong in these assumptions.


Correct.


----------



## Unog (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Correct.



It's not a fetish, you're just really sensitive to it because you don't look at porn and you're backed up worse than a sink with 30 years of bacon grease being poured down it.

I can't imagine the kind of shit you must go through when you see an attractive woman in a swimsuit.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Ass. That is why I find women’s jeans attractive as their tightness makes their asses stand out.
> 
> Correct.


I promise I don't bite! Can you answer my question already, britfag?




Unog said:


> I can't imagine the kind of shit you must go through when you see an attractive woman in a swimsuit.


Just imagine getting a boner in gym shorts but you're also socially retarded so you probably tell everyone about it for attention.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Nov 27, 2019)

@AlphaChamaeleon I'm going to need you to provide evidence that England is in fact real.

Thanks.


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 27, 2019)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> @AlphaChamaeleon I'm going to need you to provide evidence that England is in fact real.
> 
> Thanks.


Posting cuckhold porn is aginst the rules pal


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Nov 27, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> You legitimately get off on women's pants? Are you a Transvestite? Usually guys are into Tits, Ass or snatch... But _Jeans?!_



Can you fucking read, you illiterate nigger? He said he enjoys women in jeans. 

I can't believe I'm defending a lolcow but fucks sake if you're going to jump on someone at least do the bare minimum due diligence to ensure you're not making yourself look stupid.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 27, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Can you fucking read, you illiterate nigger? He said he enjoys women in jeans.
> 
> I can't believe I'm defending a lolcow but fucks sake if you're going to jump on someone at least do the bare minimum due diligence to ensure you're not making yourself look stupid.


It's called trying to bait him big chutes. Maybe your reading comprehension is on point but youre ability to read between the lines and banter seems off there. Any further criticism you can take to me off thread so we don't derail from @AlphaChamaeleon s one man show lol


----------



## Kenya Jones (Nov 27, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Can you fucking read, you illiterate nigger? He said he enjoys women in jeans.
> 
> I can't believe I'm defending a lolcow but fucks sake if you're going to jump on someone at least do the bare minimum due diligence to ensure you're not making yourself look stupid.


lmfao you're a retard


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

Unog said:


> It's not a fetish, you're just really sensitive to it because you don't look at porn and you're backed up worse than a sink with 30 years of bacon grease being poured down it.
> 
> I can't imagine the kind of shit you must go through when you see an attractive woman in a swimsuit.


I was aroused by women in jeans before my first conversion to Catholicism in 2017 that made me start abstaining from masturbating disproving your claim that it is repression. It is the damn sexual revolution that made me deviant. Women’s jeans have been sexualized as several jeans advertisements show women’s asses in jeans. Back in Middle School and High School, girls acted lewd in their jeans. I should have gone to a Catholic school with strict rules of conduct.


Harnessed Carcass said:


> I promise I don't bite! Can you answer my question already, britfag?
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine getting a boner in gym shorts but you're also socially exceptional so you probably tell everyone about it for attention.


I was trying to find the true legitimate monarch of England before Meagan Markle married into the family. She has nothing to do with it. I am fine with black people marrying into the royal family.

This is my current view on who the legitimate monarchs are.


> I did more research in English history. In 1365, when the Pope demanded annual tribute since King John surrendered England to the Holy See, making the kingdom a papal fief, Edward III and parliament rejected the pope’s demand saying that King John’s surrender was invalid because it was done without the consent of parliament. The problem with that argument is that 1213 was before the Magna Carta which limited the king’s power and established the first parliament was signed. Therefore, King John had the authority to surrender his kingdom.
> 
> Therefore, I converted back to Catholicism. The Holy See which has authority over England has recognized King George III as king in 1792, making his line of succession legitimate.
> 
> I think that in the end times, the Pope will again demand that the government acknowledges his authority over Britain by paying annual tribute and having the Church of England rejoin the Catholic Church. If the government refuses, the Pope will call for a crusade against Britain to reassert his authority over England. I don’t know who this future Pope will be, but maybe I will be that future Pope.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I was aroused by women in jeans before my first conversion to Catholicism in 2017 that made me start abstaining from masturbating disproving your claim that it is repression. It is the damn sexual revolution that made me deviant. Women’s jeans have been sexualized as several jeans advertisements show women’s asses in jeans. Back in Middle School and High School, girls acted lewd in their jeans. I should have went to a Catholic school with strict rules of conduct.
> 
> I was trying to find the true legitimate monarch of England before Meagan Markle married into the family. She has nothing to do with it. I am fine with black people marrying into the royal family.
> 
> This is my current view on who the legitimate monarchs are.


I dunno man, I get a real 'Can we go back to the good old (white) days' kind of vibe. How exactly would you go about changing monarch without, you know, removing all of the niggers at once .-.?


----------



## Unog (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I was aroused by women in jeans before my first conversion to Catholicism in 2017 that made me start abstaining from masturbating disproving your claim that it is repression. It is the damn sexual revolution that made me deviant. Women’s jeans have been sexualized as several jeans advertisements show women’s asses in jeans. Back in Middle School and High School, girls acted lewd in their jeans. I should have gone to a Catholic school with strict rules of conduct.



So it really might be a kind of fetish for you then, though I doubt that it has _nothing_ to do with that. You seem like the kind of guy who would've avoided pornography prior to your conversion, though again I'd be happy for you to correct me if I'm wrong about that.

The real point though is that even if it is a fetish it's not exactly a small one - there's a lot of dudes who really like chicks in jeans, though it's usually a preference for stuff like this.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 27, 2019)

Harnessed Carcass said:


> I dunno man, I get a real 'Can we go back to the good old (white) days' kind of vibe. How exactly would you go about changing monarch without, you know, removing all of the niggers at once .-.?


It’s more of going back to the good old Catholic days. The Catholic Church is a worldwide church which includes every race where “there is no Gentile or Jew, circumcised or uncircumcised, barbarian, Scythian, slave or free, but Christ is all, and is in all.”


Unog said:


> So it really might be a kind of fetish for you then, though I doubt that it has _nothing_ to do with that. You seem like the kind of guy who would've avoided pornography prior to your conversion, though again I'd be happy for you to correct me if I'm wrong about that.
> 
> The real point though is that even if it is a fetish it's not exactly a small one - there's a lot of dudes who really like chicks in jeans, though it's usually a preference for stuff like this.


A major concern I have about my fetish is that it may interfere with engaging in normal vaginal sex with a future wife.


----------



## Unog (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> A major concern I have about my fetish is that it may interfere with engaging in normal vaginal sex with a future wife.



Nah man just cut a hole in em for access so you can fuck her while she's wearing them. Like the sheets that mormons use, but to keep a hard-on.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Nov 27, 2019)

Man this thread is gold


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Nov 27, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> It’s more of going back to the good old Catholic days. The Catholic Church is a worldwide church which includes every race where “there is no Gentile or Jew, circumcised or uncircumcised, barbarian, Scythian, slave or free, but Christ is all, and is in all.”


Christ is all, and is in all huh? I believe you're not a racist, but now I'm really starting to get a 'diddle little timmy's fiddle' stink on your unkempt self


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Nov 27, 2019)

Christ is found manifest in all things. From the monarchists to the anarchists to the thickest thighs squeezed into a tight pair of waist-high jeans, so much so that you'd think the ass would spill out if she taketh a single step.
Mm yes Christ is found in all things


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 27, 2019)

Stop revealing personal info about yourself


----------



## オウム 2 (Nov 28, 2019)

nippleonbonerfart said:


> Everytime someone votes yes this picture gets posted


So many Autists have this look of near Chadness, like this dude could be the brother of Chad but due to poor grooming, nutrition as a child, and Autism he fell short. 
I'm beginning to suspect that horseshoe theory of politics could also be used with Autists and Chads.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Nov 28, 2019)

Knojkamarangasan_#4 said:


> Man this thread is gold



Mildly amusing, but right now I have to go check out some hot bitches sliding their asses out of their jeans and bust a nut, so be back later.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 28, 2019)

RLS0812 said:


> I know Joshua Conner Moon 's *mailing address* ... I can write a cease and desist letter to him, and than the mods would just HAVE to take your request seriously !
> 
> All it will take is writing "KiwiFarms" using sharpie on your *microscopic manhood* and posting a picture here.
> Preferably before you f#ck a pickle .


I will do that after you help get the pictures removed so that the penis picture and the pictures of my face are not on the internet at the same time. Send the cease and desist letter.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Nov 28, 2019)

Lol at the crybully fag of an OP. Take that shit to Something Awful or Reeeeeesetera where it belongs.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Nov 28, 2019)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> Lol at the crybully fag of an OP. Take that shit to Something Awful or Reeeeeesetera where it belongs.



It kind of makes me sad to see how easy it is to troll many of the people on this thread.


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Nov 28, 2019)

@AlphaChamaeleon So why are you so desperate to have your pics removed? Applying for a job? Called your teacher a nigger?

If we knew, we might be more willing to help.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 28, 2019)

RLS0812 said:


> I wrote the letter, sealed it, and now it's ready to go. I'm waiting on you buddy .
> View attachment 1028765


Some other user sent me a personal message promising to help remove the pictures and now I am unsure who will be more effective at convincing null to remove them.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Nov 28, 2019)

The Song That Doesn't End
					

Lamb Chops Play Along




					www.youtube.com
				



Here ya go folks, a song for this thread.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 28, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Some other user sent me a personal message promising to help remove the pictures and now I am unsure who will be more effective at convincing null to remove them.


Utilize them all _duh_

also dick pic of the royal member, as it were,  T'would be much appreciated


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Nov 28, 2019)

Just say you're 15 and Null will remove it for being cp.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 28, 2019)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Just say you're 15 and Null will remove it for being cp.


are you saying that our op friend here has a smol pecker


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 29, 2019)

RLS0812 said:


> Are you playing games with me? I spent a lot of time hand writing that letter, and as you can clearly see, it's ready to go in the mail.
> If you are not going to take this seriously, I'll just trow it away than.


Ok, then send the letter in the mail. After all the pictures of my face are removed from this site, I will post the penis picture.

So @RLS0812, did you send the letter?


----------



## WeeGee (Nov 29, 2019)

I heard the easiest way to get desired images removed is to cum tribute Null's avatar, it has be poster size and covered in jizz.


----------



## snailslime (Nov 29, 2019)

You're stupid if you somehow manage to get doxxed on here.


----------



## Mushroom Soup (Nov 29, 2019)

What the fuck is going on here


----------



## Spiteful Crow (Nov 29, 2019)

Mushroom Soup said:


> What the fuck is going on here


Bully proof windows, troll safe doors


----------



## Chive Turkey (Nov 30, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Back in Middle School and High School, girls acted lewd in their jeans. *I should have gone to a Catholic school with strict rules of conduct.*




Yes, because those have proven to be so effective in preventing lewdness from girls.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 30, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Back in Middle School and High School, girls acted lewd in their jeans. I should have gone to a Catholic school with strict rules of conduct.


pro tip, that shit never works.

I knew a few girls like that and they turned into massive sluts. Same with mormons.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 30, 2019)

Chive Turkey said:


> Yes, because those have proven to be so effective in preventing lewdness from girls.





Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> pro tip, that shit never works.
> 
> I knew a few girls like that and they turned into massive sluts. Same with mormons.


The difference is that girls at public school are taught in sex education to use birth control while girls at Catholic schools are not, so many the girls at Catholic schools are more likely to become pregnant which causes them to learn their lesson.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 30, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> The difference is that girls at public school are taught in sex education to use birth control while girls at Catholic schools are not, so many the girls at Catholic schools are more likely to become pregnant which causes them to learn their lesson.







I can't believe youre still here. The one thing you have taught me your majesty is that you can't bore someone to death

Jesus Christ man

Edit: on the real though you might want to meet this chick:






						Alyssa Coon / Catholic Queen
					

This Is Alyssa Coon, an 18 year old with a 47 year old boyfriend who wishes the US was a catholic monarchy with herself as it's queen, she rants about homosexuals, liberals, sympathizes with white nationalist movements, loves billy ray cyrus for some reason.  Thinks the pride flag should be...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Chive Turkey (Nov 30, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> The difference is that girls at public school are taught in sex education to use birth control while girls at Catholic schools are not, so many the girls at Catholic schools are more likely to become pregnant which causes them to learn their lesson.


We're not living in the 1890s. Teenagers will be aware of (safe) sex even if their schools decide not to inform them on it, and rightfully fear the possibility of unwanted pregnancy at their age. The vast majority of them will be smart enough to use condoms or some other contraceptive means, or failing that, choose a form of sex that won't lead to pregancy. Even if you fuck up, there's still a myriad of things you can do to terminate the little bugger.

There's a reason why teen moms are such a white trash/ghetto black stereotype, because you'd have to be pretty exceptional and/or ambivalent to still get accidentally knocked up in this day and age.


----------



## GogglyGoblin (Nov 30, 2019)

This thread has convinced me that not only should there be a rule against doxing users, there should also be a rule that teen girls should either be pregnant or abstain from sex.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Nov 30, 2019)

Chive Turkey said:


> We're not living in the 1890s. Teenagers will be aware of (safe) sex even if their schools decide not to inform them on it, and rightfully fear the possibility of unwanted pregnancy at their age. The vast majority of them will be smart enough to use condoms or some other contraceptive means, or failing that, choose a form of sex that won't lead to pregancy. Even if you fuck up, there's still a myriad of things you can do to terminate the little bugger.
> 
> There's a reason why teen moms are such a white trash/ghetto black stereotype, because you'd have to be pretty exceptional and/or ambivalent to still get accidentally knocked up in this day and age.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3194801/

This study shows that there is a correlation between abstinence-only education and teenage pregnancy rates showing that it is effective at preventing contraception.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 30, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3194801/
> 
> This study shows that there is a correlation between abstinence-only education and teenage pregnancy rates showing that it is effective at preventing contraception.


If you are going to argue for abstinence in this thread, you should have made sure first that you were not the type of person that your mother should have abstained from giving birth to.


----------



## Coke Pope (Nov 30, 2019)

Is this guy that Jacob Stuart Harrison spammer?


----------



## Chive Turkey (Nov 30, 2019)

Dork Of Ages said:


> If you are going to argue for abstinence in this thread, you should have made sure first that you were not the type of person that your mother should have abstained from giving birth to.


At least he can rest easy knowing that his own abstinence will be guaranteed with a face like that. It's one of the few contraceptives that has a 100% success rate.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 30, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> The difference is that girls at public school are taught in sex education to use birth control while girls at Catholic schools are not, so many the girls at Catholic schools are more likely to become pregnant which causes them to learn their lesson.



They're also more likely to be convinced by the "technical virgin" meme to take it up the ass or suck cock.


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 30, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> The difference is that girls at public school are taught in sex education to use birth control while girls at Catholic schools are not, so many the girls at Catholic schools are more likely to become pregnant which causes them to learn their lesson.


Something something glass house
Something something have sex incel
Oh wait, you cant


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Nov 30, 2019)

My goodness what an ugly fucking child. You look like shit. Your teeth are dirty. 

Also you're making it way too easy for us


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 1, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> They're also more likely to be convinced by the "technical virgin" meme to take it up the ass or suck cock.


They will not be convinced that they will retain their purity by engaging in anal or oral sex as Catholicism teaches that sex outside the vagina is an even worse sin as it is a sin against nature.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 1, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> They will not be convinced that they will retain their purity by engaging in anal or oral sex as Catholicism teaches that sex outside the vagina is an even worse sin as it is a sin against nature.



And yet they'll do it.  Maybe they don't think it through before then.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 1, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> They're also more likely to be convinced by the "technical virgin" meme to take it up the ass or suck cock.






video related

It's amusing that people believe this


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 1, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> They will not be convinced that they will retain their purity by engaging in anal or oral sex as Catholicism teaches that sex outside the vagina is an even worse sin as it is a sin against nature.



Stop trying to derail the thread. This is about you being a dumbass.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 1, 2019)

jellycar said:


> Stop trying to derail the thread. This is about you being a dumbass.


This thread is about trying to get the pictures of me removed, but they haven’t yet gotten removed even though I uploaded a picture of my feet and even promised to upload a picture of my penis after all the pictures are removed.

@J A N D E K promised to help get them removed if I upload a picture of me taking a pickle out of a jar so here is the picture.


AnOminous said:


> And yet they'll do it.  Maybe they don't think it through before then.


At least they do this behind closed doors and don’t act lewd openly in school, because they would get strictly disciplined by the teachers in a Catholic school. Therefore, I likely wouldn’t have developed my fetish if I went to a Catholic school. 

Also, at least they confess their sins to their priests and therefore get forgiven by God.


----------



## Hecate (Dec 1, 2019)

even if fake and gay this thread is shaping up to be my favorite of 2019


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 1, 2019)

So @J A N D E K how is process of getting my pictures removed going?


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 1, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> So @J A N D E K how is process of getting my pictures removed going?


I’m currently in a bit of a pickle.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 1, 2019)

J A N D E K said:


> I’m currently in a bit of a pickle.


Uh oh. What is the pickle your in? Does it affect whether my pictures will get removed?


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 1, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Uh oh. What is the pickle your in? Does it affect whether my pictures will get removed?


Sadly yes... I thought staff would be much more diligent. Apparently dealing with Null is the only way... and I can’t say I relish the thought of that. It doesn’t look good any way you slice it.


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Dec 1, 2019)

Have you tried invoking your Right to be Forgotten to Null?


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 1, 2019)

You're missing a chromosome, aren't you? Fucking hell you have one of the most punchable faces I've ever seen.


----------



## Neko GF (Dec 1, 2019)

I sincerely hope your trolling at this point. You're continuing to post despite the fact that your pictures are still up. The only things you've achieved with this thread is getting attention and helping raise awareness of and spreading that picture of you.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 1, 2019)

J A N D E K said:


> Sadly yes... I thought staff would be much more diligent. Apparently dealing with Null is the only way... and I can’t say I relish the thought of that. It doesn’t look good any way you slice it.


That is disappointing. Back in September, I contacted Null with my original account asking for him to delete the pictures, but he told me “I think your fucked mate.” He did, however listen to my request for him to delete my original account after this site got hacked. Then, after  2 months of worrying about getting, I came back in an attempt to get them removed.

Do you know of anything I can offer to Null that could convince him to remove the pictures? If it is money, I will have to wait until I graduate college and in control of my own finances.




Your Local Neko Girl GF said:


> I sincerely hope your trolling at this point. Not only you continuing to post despite the fact that your pictures are still up. The only things you've achieved with this thread is getting attention and helping raise awareness of and spreading that picture of you.


I was continuing because I was still hoping that they would get removed, but I will leave very soon if the problem doesn’t get resolved.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 1, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> That is disappointing. Back in September, I contacted Null with my original account asking for him to delete the pictures, but he told me “I think your fucked mate.” He did, however listen to my request for him to delete my original account after this site got hacked. Then, after  2 months of worrying about getting, I came back in an attempt to get them removed.
> 
> Do you know of anything I can offer to Null that could convince him to remove the pictures? If it is money, I will have to wait until I graduate college and in control of my own finances.
> 
> ...


Ask @Skylar Ittner if he can share some of his cryptocurrency with you.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 1, 2019)

Dork Of Ages said:


> Ask @Skylar Ittner if he can share some of his cryptocurrency with you.


Is it a legal type of cryptocurrency?


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 1, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Is it a legal type of cryptocurrency?


Absolutely, @Skylar Ittner is a good Catholic boy who would never do anything illegal or unsavory. Why, you two could be friends!


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 1, 2019)

Dork Of Ages said:


> Absolutely, @Skylar Ittner is a good Catholic boy who would never do anything illegal or unsavory. Why, you two could be friends!


Thank you for the advice. So @Skylar Ittner, this is what I am asking for help with. I came here, preaching the Catholic faith. However, these immoral users here, have doxxed me and posted pictures of me. I have tried everything to get the pictures removed. As a last resort, I need to offer Null money to remove them. The problem is that I have not yet graduated college so my parents still have control over my finances. So, may you kindly help me pay Null to remove the pictures? I will do anything you want in return.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 1, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Thank you for the advice. So @Skylar Ittner, this is what I am asking for help with. I came here, preaching the Catholic faith. However, these immoral users here, have doxxed me and posted pictures of me. I have tried everything to get the pictures removed. As a last resort, I need to offer Null money to remove them. The problem is that I have not yet graduated college so my parents still have control over my finances. So, may you kindly help me pay Null to remove the pictures? I will do anything you want in return.



Bye bitch 

Kys 

~ The community


----------



## Unog (Dec 1, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Therefore, I likely wouldn’t have developed my fetish if I went to a Catholic school.



Buddy, you have a fetish for that shit and it's natural. Just be grateful to God that it was just women in jeans and not something to do with some hideous shit like sounding or degloving.


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Dec 1, 2019)

@Null let me know how much he offers. I'll add another 5 shekels to keep the pics on the site.


----------



## オウム 2 (Dec 1, 2019)

I believe he's pulling the "haha I'm actually just trolling" defense so if anyone googles Jacob Stuart Harrison and finds all his posts and pic of his face here he can just say he was trolling the site and not actually exceptional. Deep inside however, he's shitting himself and wants the pictures taken off the god damn internet.

In conclusion, post your fucking penis @Strange Rope Hero posted a video of him removing his testicle and posted a beautiful tribute picture to Joshua Moon of his penis and ball and became a beloved member of the Farms, this can only go well for you.


----------



## cjöcker (Dec 1, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Do you know of anything I can offer to Null that could convince him to remove the pictures? If it is money, I will have to wait until I graduate college and in control of my own finances.


a battle to the death


----------



## TV's Adam West (Dec 2, 2019)

God I fucking love this guy! Can we keep him?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 2, 2019)

Ryotaro Dojima said:


> God I fucking love this guy! Can we keep him?


Lol, I don't know if it makes it funnier, or sadder that he used to make some pretty good arguments before going full nut job.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 2, 2019)

Ryotaro Dojima said:


> God I fucking love this guy! Can we keep him?


He's been here nearly an entire year so yeah he's already staying.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 2, 2019)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> He's been here nearly an entire year so yeah he's already staying.


Actually for security reasons, I am leaving right now until Null is bribed into removing the pictures. That may happen soon if Skylar or another user helps, or after I graduate college, when I have control over my finances. I should of known that most of the users here would vote against my proposal and repost the pictures of me.

I am grateful for some users like @J A N D E K and @Dork Of Ages for trying to help, but I now know that the majority of this community are sadistic monsters who take pleasure at the suffering of others. What did I do to deserve having my picture posted here? I never harmed anybody! When I first came to this site almost a year ago, I thought I would make friends who would join my cause to make England a Catholic monarchy again!


----------



## Revo (Dec 2, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> What did I do to deserve having my picture posted here? I never harmed anybody! When I first came to this site almost a year ago, I thought I would make friends who would join my cause to make England a Catholic monarchy again!


The kiwis aren't your personal army and also what do you except from a bunch of fat dudes to fight for your darling England.


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Dec 2, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Actually for security reasons, I am leaving right now until Null is bribed into removing the pictures. That may happen soon if Skylar or another user helps, or after I graduate college, when I have control over my finances. I should of known that most of the users here would vote against my proposal and repost the pictures of me.
> 
> I am grateful for some users like @J A N D E K and @Dork Of Ages for trying to help, but I now know that the majority of this community are sadistic monsters who take pleasure at the suffering of others. What did I do to deserve having my picture posted here? I never harmed anybody! When I first came to this site almost a year ago, I thought I would make friends who would join my cause to make England a Catholic monarchy again!


Because it's fun to laugh at retards.


----------



## Elaine Benes (Dec 2, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> When I first came to this site almost a year ago, I thought I would make friends who would join my cause to make England a Catholic monarchy again!



@Null random.txt this


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 2, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Actually for security reasons, I am leaving right now until Null is bribed into removing the pictures. That may happen soon if Skylar or another user helps, or after I graduate college, when I have control over my finances. I should of known that most of the users here would vote against my proposal and repost the pictures of me.
> 
> I am grateful for some users like @J A N D E K and @Dork Of Ages for trying to help, but I now know that the majority of this community are sadistic monsters who take pleasure at the suffering of others. What did I do to deserve having my picture posted here? I never harmed anybody! When I first came to this site almost a year ago, I thought I would make friends who would join my cause to make England a Catholic monarchy again!


luv u 2 bby


----------



## DrunkJoe (Dec 2, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Actually for security reasons, I am leaving right now until Null is bribed into removing the pictures. That may happen soon if Skylar or another user helps, or after I graduate college, when I have control over my finances. I should of known that most of the users here would vote against my proposal and repost the pictures of me.
> 
> I am grateful for some users like @J A N D E K and @Dork Of Ages for trying to help, but I now know that the majority of this community are sadistic monsters who take pleasure at the suffering of others. What did I do to deserve having my picture posted here? I never harmed anybody! When I first came to this site almost a year ago, I thought I would make friends who would join my cause to make England a Catholic monarchy again!



Lol security reasons.  Fuck off with that stupidity.


----------



## cjöcker (Dec 2, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I am leaving right now until Null is bribed into removing the pictures


Have you fucking been here before? Regardless if you think it's the right thing for him to do there's no fucking way you could have read anything in this shithole and think that Null would actually removes the pictures? No doubt you've seen the removing content page, how do you not fucking realise that there's no chance in hell that you're getting that shit off of here.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 2, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Actually for security reasons, I am leaving right now until Null is bribed into removing the pictures. That may happen soon if Skylar or another user helps, or after I graduate college, when I have control over my finances. I should of known that most of the users here would vote against my proposal and repost the pictures of me.
> 
> I am grateful for some users like @J A N D E K and @Dork Of Ages for trying to help, but I now know that the majority of this community are sadistic monsters who take pleasure at the suffering of others. What did I do to deserve having my picture posted here? I never harmed anybody! When I first came to this site almost a year ago, I thought I would make friends who would join my cause to make England a Catholic monarchy again!



Reeeee harder, Papist!


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 3, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Actually for security reasons, I am leaving right now until Null is bribed into removing the pictures. That may happen soon if Skylar or another user helps, or after I graduate college, when I have control over my finances. I should of known that most of the users here would vote against my proposal and repost the pictures of me.
> 
> I am grateful for some users like @J A N D E K and @Dork Of Ages for trying to help, but I now know that the majority of this community are sadistic monsters who take pleasure at the suffering of others. What did I do to deserve having my picture posted here? I never harmed anybody! When I first came to this site almost a year ago, I thought I would make friends who would join my cause to make England a Catholic monarchy again!



Harder daddy harder! Cum in my gaping buss daddy!


----------



## cjöcker (Dec 3, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Here’s a deal. If the pictures get removed, I will send a picture of my penis. I will only do it after the pictures are removed.


this is a bit old, but do we have to remove the pictures of your penis once you send them?


----------



## bigman13371337 (Dec 3, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Actually for security reasons, I am leaving right now until Null is bribed into removing the pictures. That may happen soon if Skylar or another user helps, or after I graduate college, when I have control over my finances. I should of known that most of the users here would vote against my proposal and repost the pictures of me.
> 
> I am grateful for some users like @J A N D E K and @Dork Of Ages for trying to help, but I now know that the majority of this community are sadistic monsters who take pleasure at the suffering of others. What did I do to deserve having my picture posted here? I never harmed anybody! When I first came to this site almost a year ago, I thought I would make friends who would join my cause to make England a Catholic monarchy again!



I made an account here just because I feel so bad for you. Buddy I have bad news for you. I highly doubt that your posts are going to be removed even if you offered to pay a good bribe. I've had my personal info on the net leaked due to some cringe shit when I was younger too and the only thing you can really do is wait for the site to die. That's it. Thankfully, all of the sites which tied my name to some cringe shit all died. If you're lucky the site will die sometime within 5 years (I doubt it though). However, it's more realistic that it'll die within a 20 year time period. Web hosting isn't free and not everything on the internet lives forever. The only thing you can do at this point is to stop posting, never use anything remotely related to your old usernames, e-mails, or real name on the net again. Also, you'll probably want to pray that Joshua Moon will someday become bored of the site and just delete it entirely without selling it or transferring it to another owner.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 3, 2019)

bigman13371337 said:


> I made an account here just because I feel so bad for you. Buddy I have bad news for you. I highly doubt that your posts are going to be removed even if you offered to pay a good bribe. I've had my personal info on the net leaked due to some cringe shit when I was younger too and the only thing you can really do is wait for the site to die. That's it. Thankfully, all of the sites which tied my name to some cringe shit all died. If you're lucky the site will die sometime within 5 years (I doubt it though). However, it's more realistic that it'll die within a 20 year time period. Web hosting isn't free and not everything on the internet lives forever. The only thing you can do at this point is to stop posting, never use anything remotely related to your old usernames, e-mails, or real name on the net again. Also, you'll probably want to pray that Joshua Moon will someday become bored of the site and just delete it entirely without selling it or transferring it to another owner.


He's already promised that if he does decide to stop running the site he'll zip the entirety of it into a file and make a torrent for it so it will never truly die.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 3, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> He's already promised that if he does decide to stop running the site he'll zip the entirety of it into a file and make a torrent for it so it will never truly die.



Big Brother is watching. 

Null is The Laughing Man


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Dec 3, 2019)

@AlphaChamaeleon Stay strong against these alt right liberal non catholics. Your pictures will be removed some day....maybe. The site has the memory of a goldfish and will surely forget how silly you've been acting in this thread. From the time you posted your feet, all the weird things you've been saying and your offer to post your penis for all to enjoy.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Dec 3, 2019)

@AlphaChamaeleon you are either a masterb8er or should really have stayed on Earl of Grey. Either way, thanks for the laffs m8.


----------



## Floop (Dec 4, 2019)

I think he left


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 4, 2019)

Floop said:


> I think he left


They always come crawling back


----------



## Turd Burglar (Dec 5, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Actually for security reasons, I am leaving right now until Null is bribed into removing the pictures. That may happen soon if Skylar or another user helps, or after I graduate college, when I have control over my finances. I should of known that most of the users here would vote against my proposal and repost the pictures of me.





Spoiler



see you tomorrow



Hey, I can help you with Null! He and I are really good friends and I'll send him a picture of my boobs if he takes your pictures down. I just need $200 to do it for you! You also need to post those pictures for my friends, especially the one of your pecker baby carrot weiner.

Then everything will be fine! I promise.

Send me a message and I'll help you out immediately after you send me my shekels, I mean, my money.



Spoiler


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Dec 5, 2019)

mods plz edit thread so we can see which faggots voted yes


----------



## Dr. Dickhead (Dec 5, 2019)

I feel bad for OP. I give my neighbor $5 a month for his wifi PW and don't broadcast my SSID, so when I do questionable things, it can be traced back to him... (pick up your fucking dogshit you faggot!)

We were all warned. We play with fire. If I fuck up and get burned, so fuckin be it. Live by the sword, die by the sword.

Edit: sorry to my friend who I occasionally log onto here from his PC when at his house drinking. Put a password on your PC dipshit. Never trust drunk me to make good decisions beyond "dont drive"


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Dec 5, 2019)

Dr. Dickhead said:


> I feel bad for OP. I give my neighbor $5 a month for his wifi PW and don't broadcast my SSID, so when I do questionable things, it can be traced back to him... (pick up your fucking dogshit you faggot!)
> 
> We were all warned. We play with fire. If I fuck up and get burned, so fuckin be it. Live by the sword, die by the sword.
> 
> Edit: sorry to my friend who I occasionally log onto here from his PC when at his house drinking. Put a password on your PC dipshit. Never trust drunk me to make good decisions beyond "dont drive"



If u spent that $5/mo on one of the vpns null shills you could help the farms.


----------



## Floop (Dec 5, 2019)

Yeah he’s never coming back


----------



## Motherf*cker (Dec 5, 2019)

Sad to see you go. I want to see him deep throat a pickle, it's the only way to have his pic permanently removed


----------



## Dr. Dickhead (Dec 6, 2019)

nippleonbonerfart said:


> If u spent that $5/mo on one of the vpns null shills you could help the farms.


Never said I didn't. I took enough tech classes in college to understand the importance of redundancy.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 9, 2019)

Floop said:


> Yeah he’s never coming back






You assume too nicely of people.


----------



## Floop (Dec 9, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 1043161
> You assume too nicely of people.


I just realized he misspelled chameleon


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 9, 2019)

Who is this goofy kid and why did he get doxxxxxxxed?


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Dec 9, 2019)

Angry Shoes said:


> Who is this goofy kid and why did he get doxxxxxxxed?


Tard posts face. Regrets posting face. Offers dick pic if face pic is removed. Users claim they can remove the face pics in exchange for feet and elbow pics. Tard posts said feet and elbow pics.

Also aroused by jeans and wants a new Catholic monarchy.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 9, 2019)

Captain Chromosome said:


> Tard posts face. Regrets posting face. Offers dick pic if face pic is removed. Users claim they can remove the face pics in exchange for feet and elbow pics. Tard posts said feet and elbow pics.
> 
> Also aroused by jeans and wants a new Catholic monarchy.


Holy shit that was worth the read. This is one for the history books.


----------



## Mimekiller (Dec 9, 2019)

I voted no because I reserve the right to try to personally destroy someones entire life over a mild disagreement, it was what the internet was built for!


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 9, 2019)

Captain Chromosome said:


> Tard posts face. Regrets posting face. Offers dick pic if face pic is removed. Users claim they can remove the face pics in exchange for feet and elbow pics. Tard posts said feet and elbow pics.
> 
> Also aroused by jeans and wants a new Catholic monarchy.



People tried to warn him to quit going full retard all the time.  His autism was unstoppable, though.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Dec 10, 2019)

Angry Shoes said:


> Who is this goofy kid and why did he get doxxxxxxxed?


If you have a few hours to spare, then this is the thread for you.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 10, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> If you have a few hours to spare, then this is the thread for you.



You have to wonder how deeply autistic someone has to be to join a forum for doxing autists and then think it's a good platform for autistic rambling about shit nobody cares about.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 10, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> You have to wonder how deeply autistic someone has to be to join a forum for doxing autists and then think it's a good platform for autistic rambling about shit nobody cares about.


He only joined because one person on Fundies Say the Darnest Things said to go here. Just one.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 10, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 1043161
> You assume too nicely of people.


The only reason why I logged in yesterday was because I received an email that I had new direct messages so I needed to log in to see what they were. This is my final comment on this site, in order to clarify why I logged in.

But since I am making a final comment, I might as well clarify what my current beliefs are about England. I have been searching for the true heir to the English throne and while doing research and finding out more historical facts, I kept changing my mind of who the rightful heir is. This is my most recent view of who the true heir is.

In 1213, King John of England made a  treaty with Pope Innocent III that England would become a Catholic fief and England would pay annual tribute to the papacy. Under the terms of the treaty, the right to the throne of England was conditional on acknowledging England as a papal fief.

In 1792, Pope Pius VI, recognized George III as king so his descendant Elizabeth II is the rightful Queen of Great Britain. However, the Popes never formally renounced their claims of overlordship of England, so the pope has every right to demand annual tribute and for the church of England to rejoin the Catholic Church. I believe in the end times, the last Pope who will take the name Peter II will make the demands. If Britain refuses, then there will be a crusade against Britain and the Pope will award the throne to the Great Monarch of Catholic Prophecy who will be the rightful heir to the French throne.

According to the visions that the mystic Marie Julie Jahenny received, the Great Monarch will be Henry Count of Chambord, the last of the direct line of the House of Bourbon who will be resurrected from the dead.

I don’t know who will become Pope Peter II, but maybe I will.


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## A Welsh Cake (Dec 10, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> The only reason why I logged in yesterday was because I received an email that I had new direct messages so I needed to log in to see what they were. This is my final comment on this site, in order to clarify why I logged in.
> 
> But since I am making a final comment, I might as well clarify what my current beliefs are about England. I have been searching for the true heir to the English throne and while doing research and finding out more historical facts, I kept changing my mind of who the rightful heir is. This is my most recent view of who the true heir is.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute, not to powerlevel (that means revealing personal details about yourself in kiwi -tn) but I’m actually the last in line from the house of bourbon. I’ve got the paid ancestry analysis to prove it too! now that you’ve found me I have to ask

What’s the next step in your master plan?


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Dec 10, 2019)

Looks like this sped didn't use a throwaway e-mail account


----------



## Floop (Dec 10, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> The only reason why I logged in yesterday was because I received an email that I had new direct messages so I needed to log in to see what they were. This is my final comment on this site, in order to clarify why I logged in.
> 
> But since I am making a final comment, I might as well clarify what my current beliefs are about England. I have been searching for the true heir to the English throne and while doing research and finding out more historical facts, I kept changing my mind of who the rightful heir is. This is my most recent view of who the true heir is.
> 
> ...


I’m glad Null gave us the new lunacy rating.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Dec 10, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I have been searching for the true heir to the English throne and while doing research and finding out more historical facts, I kept changing my mind of who the rightful heir is. This is my most recent view of who the true heir is.
> 
> In 1213, King John of England made a  treaty with Pope Innocent III that England would become a Catholic fief and England would pay annual tribute to the papacy. Under the terms of the treaty, the right to the throne of England was conditional on acknowledging England as a papal fief.
> 
> ...


Now I’m convinced, we need to ban people who dox other Kiwis.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 10, 2019)

A Welsh Cake said:


> Wait a minute, not to powerlevel (that means revealing personal details about yourself in kiwi -tn) but I’m actually the last in line from the house of bourbon. I’ve got the paid ancestry analysis to prove it too! now that you’ve found me I have to ask
> 
> What’s the next step in your master plan?


This is my final message on this site in order to answer your question

To be the heir to the French throne you have to be the senior male descendent by primogeniture. Jean Count of Paris is therefore the main claimant to the French throne, so if your telling the truth, you must be him. But I have bad news for you. According to Marie Julie Jahenny, God has barred your branch of the House of Bourbon from the French throne because your ancestor Louis Phillipe Duke of Orleans betrayed his cousin King Louis XVI by joining the French Revolutionaries and voting for his execution. Therefore God will resurrect Henry Count of Chambord to be King Henry V of France.

My plan is to wait for God to resurrect Henry and choose Pope Peter II which will occur in 2038.

And now, I will be leaving this site for good in order to protect my security. If I log in, it will not mean that I am returning to contribute here, it will mean that I am checking personal messages that I get notified about in my emails.


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 10, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> If I log in, it will not mean that I am returning to contribute here, it will mean that I am checking personal messages that I get notified about in my emails.


Hi Jacob. Are you hinting that you _want_ personal messages? Are you lonely out there?


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 10, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> This is my final message on this site in order to answer your question
> 
> To be the heir to the French throne you have to be the senior male descendent by primogeniture. Jean Count of Paris is therefore the main claimant to the French throne, so if your telling the truth, you must be him. But I have bad news for you. According to Marie Julie Jahenny, God has barred your branch of the House of Bourbon from the French throne because your ancestor Louis Phillipe Duke of Orleans betrayed his cousin King Louis XVI by joining the French Revolutionaries and voting for his execution. Therefore God will resurrect Henry Count of Chambord to be King Henry V of France.
> 
> ...


please post more final messages my friend, i need them


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Dec 10, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> My plan is to wait for God to resurrect Henry and choose Pope Peter II which will occur in 2038.


Please explain


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Dec 10, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> This is my final message on this site in order to answer your question
> 
> To be the heir to the French throne you have to be the senior male descendent by primogeniture. Jean Count of Paris is therefore the main claimant to the French throne, so if your telling the truth, you must be him. But I have bad news for you. According to Marie Julie Jahenny, God has barred your branch of the House of Bourbon from the French throne because your ancestor Louis Phillipe Duke of Orleans betrayed his cousin King Louis XVI by joining the French Revolutionaries and voting for his execution. Therefore God will resurrect Henry Count of Chambord to be King Henry V of France.
> 
> ...


If you pulled that off would I die?


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 10, 2019)

A Welsh Cake said:


> If you pulled that off would I die?


It would be extremely painful


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 10, 2019)

Captain Chromosome said:


> Please explain


Ok, before I go, I will explain how the end times will go based on revelations given to many mystics such as Marie Julie Jahenny.

In 2038, France and the rest of continental Europe will be invaded by a Muslim power, likely a Neo Ottoman Empire which Turkey’s current President Erdogan seems to be trying to establish. The last Pope, Peter II will be in captivity.

Then as I said Henry Count of Chambord will be resurrected from the dead and through divine assistance, he and his army will help liberate Europe. He will be crowned King of France and he will restore rightful monarchy in Europe such as the electorates of the Holy Roman Empire who will elect him Holy Roman Emperor.


A Welsh Cake said:


> If you pulled that off would I die?


That depends on whether you acknowledge Henry V as the rightful King or fight against him. 

Anyway, Henry V will then liberate Constantinople and the Holy Land. 

If Britain refuses to follow the terms of the 1213 treaty with the Papacy, then Henry V will help Pope Peter II invade England and be awarded the throne of England.

After that, there will be the 3 Days of Darkness where God will punish mankind for their transgressions as revealed to many mystics. The only way to survive the 3 Days will be to take shelter, and light blessed candles. Do not open the windows during those days.

After the 3 Days of Darkness, there will be an age of peace.

Then many years later, Henry V will lay down his crown on the Mount of Olives and die soon after. Then the Antichrist will come. The Antichrist will be a Jew from the Tribe of Dan who will deceive the world that Jesus Christ was a false messiah but he is the real one. He will become ruler of the world and launch the greatest persecution of Christians in history. God will send Henoch and Elias back to Earth to expose the antichrist’s deception. The Antichrist will put Henoch and Elias to death but they will be raised from the dead and ascend to heaven. The Antichrist will say that he will ascend to heaven to bring them down but when he does, he will be struck down by the angel Michael. Then the world will be given a short period to do penance before the second coming of Christ. During this time, the 7 Trumpets and 7 Bowls of Gods wrath will come down on the Earth to punish the wicked. Christ will then return, defeat Satan, destroy the Earth and then the final judgement will occur. The righteous will get to spend a happy eternity in a New Heavens and New Earth while Satan, the Antichrist and all the wicked will be damned for an eternity in the Lake of Fire.

I pray for all of you to head my warning, and convert to Catholicism. Now I will go and complete my college degree, get a job, maybe join a monastery, and wait for these events to occur.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 10, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> During this time, the 7 Trumpets and 7 Bowls of Gods wrath will come down on the Earth to punish the wicked.


I am afraid you will also be punished as a wicked person, Jacob. You like jeans on girls, dude. That's wack.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Dec 10, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> And now, I will be leaving this site for good in order to protect my security.


You’re here forever.


----------



## s0mbra (Dec 10, 2019)

>someone finds out they have a KF thread
>signs up with an account
"Lol can't dox me now niggers"


((Idk if someone had said this but I'm not reading 15 pages of this retards sperging))


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 11, 2019)

Dork Of Ages said:


> I am afraid you will also be punished as a wicked person, Jacob. You like jeans on girls, dude. That's wack.


Now I have to explain some more things. First of all, I do follow the virtue of chastity as I repress my sexual thoughts the best I can. If I ever have a lustful thought, I immediately think of something else. Second of all, we are all sinners. The difference between the righteous and the wicked is that the righteous repent of their sins by confessing them to their priests while the wicked don’t. Jesus died for everyone’s sins but sadly the majority of the world’s population refuse to accept his sacrifice and repent.

Now hopefully this is my true final message.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Dec 11, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> The only reason why I logged in yesterday was because I received an email that I had new direct messages so I needed to log in to see what they were. This is my final comment on this site, in order to clarify why I logged in.
> 
> But since I am making a final comment, I might as well clarify what my current beliefs are about England. I have been searching for the true heir to the English throne and while doing research and finding out more historical facts, I kept changing my mind of who the rightful heir is. This is my most recent view of who the true heir is.
> 
> ...





AlphaChamaeleon said:


> All the rest of this shit.


Too long, nobody asked.


----------



## No Exit (Dec 11, 2019)

I think the most retarded thing about this is that @AlphaChamaeleon has email notifications for pms set up. I assume he signed up with his real email, which only adds more layers onto this retard lasagna of a thread.

@AlphaChamaeleon, who is pming you and did you use your personal email to sign up here?


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 11, 2019)

@AlphaChamaeleon is old news and doxed already, can we move on to @Floop now? Everyone would love to see that sperg lose their shit.


----------



## Odie Esty (Dec 11, 2019)

hot take: People on kiwi farms already get too many benefits by being a user given it's harder to make threads on them, troll shielding is gay and registered users should be higher priority targets, not lower


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 11, 2019)

If I ever get doxxed I think everyone is gonna be nice to me and come to my house and bring me cookies


----------



## Floop (Dec 11, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> @AlphaChamaeleon is old news and doxed already, can we move on to @Floop now? Everyone would love to see that sperg lose their shit.


Heeeeyyy...


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 11, 2019)

Floop said:


> Heeeeyyy...


What? I tried being nice..


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 11, 2019)

No Exit said:


> I think the most retarded thing about this is that @AlphaChamaeleon has email notifications for pms set up. I assume he signed up with his real email, which only adds more layers onto this retard lasagna of a thread.
> 
> @AlphaChamaeleon, who is pming you and did you use your personal email to sign up here?


Multiple people sent me PMs and I did not use my personal email to sign up here.

I keep trying to leave to protect my security but I keep having to address important things. I will therefore try to tell you everything you need to know so that I can leave for good.

I was raised in a Protestant church. In 2017, when I started pursuing restoring the true heir to the English throne, I converted to Catholicism and plan on becoming a full member of the church after I graduate college. 

While my parents know that I plan on joining the church, I do not tell them much about the true church because of what the Catechism of the Catholic Church says.


> 1260 Every man who is ignorant of the Gospel of Christ and of his Church, but seeks the truth and does the will of God in accordance with his understanding of it, can be saved.


I fear that if I tell them about the true church they will reject it so I keep them ignorant so that they will be saved.

I hope that I am in a state of grace for intending to join the church and confess my sins to a priest in case I die before I join the church.

So now that I explained everything,

GOODBYE!


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 11, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> GOODBYE!


----------



## Floop (Dec 11, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Multiple people sent me PMs and I did not use my personal email to sign up here.
> 
> I keep trying to leave to protect my security but I keep having to address important things. I will therefore try to tell you everything you need to know so that I can leave for good.
> 
> ...





This looks like the face of a man that will change England for the better by making it a true monarchy or whatever the fuck you blabber on about.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 11, 2019)

Floop said:


> View attachment 1046757
> This looks like the face of a man that will change England for the better by making it a true monarchy or whatever the fuck you blabber on about.


You really should have better privacy on your Facebook, shame.


----------



## Floop (Dec 11, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> You really should have better privacy on your Facebook, shame.


I thought you were talking about me for a second, and I was like what the fuck.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 11, 2019)

Floop said:


> I thought you were talking about me for a second, and I was like what the fuck.


I was.


----------



## Floop (Dec 11, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> I was.


I don't have Facebook


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 11, 2019)

Floop said:


> I don't have Facebook


I strongly disagree my dear @Floop. But yes, it's probably better you deny its you. Well, as long as you can at least. 

Interesting family you have.


----------



## Floop (Dec 11, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> I strongly disagree my dear @Floop. But yes, it's probably better you deny its you. Well, as long as you can at least.
> 
> Interesting family you have.


Show me the fucking Facebook profile you found if you're hot shit hacker man


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 11, 2019)

Floop said:


> Show me the fucking Facebook profile you found if you're hot shit hacker man


But I thought you didn't have a Facebook @Floop. You sound quite concerned with your reply..why almost seething.

Is it so hard to believe that with your constant powerleveling and your IP address I couldnt manage to track you down my friend?

You paint such a beautiful mental image @Floop. hurriedly clicking on tabs and checking. Locking things down. Fear stained on your face.

Its a bit late for privacy and security now, isn't it?


----------



## Floop (Dec 11, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> But I thought you didn't have a Facebook @Floop. You sound quite concerned with your reply..why almost seething.
> 
> Is it so hard to believe that with your constant powerleveling and your IP address I couldnt manage to track you down my friend?


Okay now you're scaring me man what the fuck are you doing


Rat Speaker said:


> You paint such a beautiful mental image @Floop. hurriedly clicking on tabs and checking. Locking things down. Fear stained on your face.
> 
> Its a bit late for privacy and security now, isn't it?


I'm not clicking any tabs


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 11, 2019)

Floop said:


> Okay now you're scaring me man what the fuck are you doing


I just wanted to be friends, but that was something you wouldn't allow. Shame.





Floop said:


> I'm not clicking any tabs


Well thats good.


----------



## Floop (Dec 11, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> I just wanted to be friends, but that was something you wouldn't allow. Shame.
> Well thats good.


Okay, dox me. Dox me right now. Do it.


----------



## General Disarray (Dec 11, 2019)

LOL the profile messages, the chat - spill the tea this is good drama percolating!


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 11, 2019)

Floop said:


> Okay, dox me. Dox me right now. Do it.


I've chosen to share the information I've found with a few select kiwis, I'll let them be the judge of if it should be openly dropped.


----------



## Floop (Dec 11, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> I've chosen to share the information I've found with a few select kiwis, I'll let them be the judge of if it should be openly dropped.


Can I just say I would've told you I wasn't sure when I would be free as soon as you asked, I'm just awkward like that and didn't know how to say it.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 11, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> View attachment 1046758


“I don’t recall saying good luck”


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 11, 2019)

What the fuck?


----------



## Spl00gies (Dec 11, 2019)

Floopsiedaisy


----------



## lolwut (Dec 11, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Multiple people sent me PMs and I did not use my personal email to sign up here.
> 
> I keep trying to leave to protect my security but I keep having to address important things. I will therefore try to tell you everything you need to know so that I can leave for good.
> 
> ...


ok see you tomorrow i love you bye


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 11, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Multiple people sent me PMs and I did not use my personal email to sign up here.
> 
> I keep trying to leave to protect my security but I keep having to address important things. I will therefore try to tell you everything you need to know so that I can leave for good.
> 
> ...



Why did you convert from Protestantism to Catholicism?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 11, 2019)

@AlphaChamaeleon you should talk to @Skylar Ittner, he's another good catholic boy who needs a friend


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 12, 2019)

So which forum is he going to next?


----------



## ConspiracytoLaugh (Dec 12, 2019)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> So which forum is he going to next?


Considering he came here after only one person told him to, probably any forum you want.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Dec 12, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> “I don’t recall saying good luck”


“Kiwi Farms is a family site.  Maybe single people use it too, we don’t know.  Quite frankly we don’t want to know.”


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 12, 2019)

Angry Shoes said:


> Why did you convert from Protestantism to Catholicism?


Because it was the religion in Merry Old England.


ProgKing of the North said:


> @AlphaChamaeleon you should talk to @Skylar Ittner, he's another good catholic boy who needs a friend


Me and @Dork Of Ages  asked him to help me pay Null to remove the pictures but he selfishly refused. He lacks Christian charity. As the Apostle James said, faith without works is dead. I am praying for his soul.

And now since I had to make more posts to clarify more things, I will now post my true final comment to clarify how Britain will be run in 2038 when the 1213 treaty with the Pope is uphold. As Ireland was also a papal fief ruled by the kings of England, it will be rejoined with Britain so the laws will also apply there. 

Social politics

The Church of England will be rejoined with the Catholic Church. But since most English are irreligious, people will have freedom to practice their own religion or lack of religion. The only religions that will not be tolerated are Satanism for being Satanic and Jehovah’s Witnesses for being unpatriotic. Any form of paganism that involves witchcraft, divination, ouija boards, and psychic mediums will be put in the Satanism category.

There will also be an end to open borders and the Muslims living in England will be surveyed on their views and those who believe in having Sharia law being installed in Britain or do not respect the age of consent law should get deported. The niquab that covers the entire face and the Burkini should be banned like it is in France.

Also, when Muslims and Jews do their animal slaughter, it must be done humanely so that the animal doesn't feel pain. Therefore, the animal should be stunned and unconscious before being cut.

Abortion will be made illegal

Homosexual relations will be legal since Richard I was bisexual. However, it should be kept in private locations. Therefore, no cross dressing or kissing in public. Only heterosexual couples can adopt children.

Since prostitution and brothels were legal during the time when the legitimate monarchs ruled England, it should be legal with regulations to ensure that the sex is consensual.

The press will be tightly regulated to ensure that it is loyal to the government. 

It will be legally required for people to stand for the National anthem at sporting events. 

September 11 will be a national remembrance day for Oliver Cromwell’s atrocities against Irish Catholics at the Siege of Drogheda on September 11, 1651.

The Education System

The state education system will teach about Catholicism, patriotism, and English history. Every morning, it will be required for students and faculty to stand and say a pledge of allegiance.

“I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Ireland, and to our monarch and pope, for which they stand, one nation, under God, indivisible, with law and justice for all.”

Economic politics

The economy will be capitalist but it will have regulations such as regulations to prevent monopolies. The economy will be independent from the European Union. In foreign trade there will be economic protectionism to protect the English industries and people's jobs.

The tax rate will be proportional to people's income.

Since usury was illegal in Medieval England, it will be illegal again. For this to work for a modern economy, the banking system will need to be controlled by the government.

And as part of the 1213 treaty, England will pay annual tribute to the Holy See.

The healthcare system will have regulations on insurance companies to make sure that the healthcare is affordable but people will have the freedom to choose their health insurance and to cut government spending, there won't be penalties for those who are uninsured. The Church will pay for the healthcare of people who cannot afford it. 

The Justice System

The justice system will be based on common law. People will have a right to a jury and a lawyer.

Disrespecting the monarchshould be punished by a yearly jail sentence. So should disrespecting a previous monarch on the good monarchs list.

Blasphemy will be punished with fines.

The hate crime law will also include anti-white racist crimes such as assaulting someone because they are white and trying to push collective guilt on whites for crimes their ancestors may or may not have committed.

The death penalty will be restored for mass murderers, child molesters, and those who commit high treason (trying to overthrow the government). Traditionally, traitors were publicly beheaded and their heads were put on pikes and publicly displayed for a while.

Enhanced interrogation techniques should be permitted as a means of interrogating criminals, rebels, and terrorists to force them to reveal important information.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Dec 12, 2019)

I hate Earl of Grey fanbois.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Dec 12, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Because it was the religion in Merry Old England.
> 
> Me and @Dork Of Ages  asked him to help me pay Null to remove the pictures but he selfishly refused. He lacks Christian charity. As the Apostle James said, faith without works is dead. I am praying for his soul.
> 
> ...



You haven't read enough Star Chamber court cases to back up your fake ideology.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 12, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I will now post my true final comment


Lies make Baby Jesus cry


Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> I hate Earl of Grey fanbois.


I'm more of an English Breakfast man, myself


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Dec 12, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Because it was the religion in Merry Old England.
> 
> Me and @Dork Of Ages  asked him to help me pay Null to remove the pictures but he selfishly refused. He lacks Christian charity. As the Apostle James said, faith without works is dead. I am praying for his soul.
> 
> ...


Welcome back!


----------



## Strictly Confidential (Dec 12, 2019)

Null cant be bought like your weak gods forgiveness can.


----------



## Elaine Benes (Dec 13, 2019)

I hope he never leaves. This is my favorite thread in a spell.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 13, 2019)

Catholics are all absolute utter faggots.  If you are a Catholic, you ram your cock into the anus of a child every day.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Dec 13, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> This is my final message on this site in order to answer your question
> 
> To be the heir to the French throne you have to be the senior male descendent by primogeniture. Jean Count of Paris is therefore the main claimant to the French throne, so if your telling the truth, you must be him. But I have bad news for you. According to Marie Julie Jahenny, God has barred your branch of the House of Bourbon from the French throne because your ancestor Louis Phillipe Duke of Orleans betrayed his cousin King Louis XVI by joining the French Revolutionaries and voting for his execution. Therefore God will resurrect Henry Count of Chambord to be King Henry V of France.
> 
> ...


Pfffffftttt the Dimensional Merge is going to happen long before 2038. I hope King Henry created an OC or he is fucked.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 14, 2019)

What should a user do, if they happened to have another users dox?


Asking for a friend.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Dec 14, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Multiple people sent me PMs and I did not use my personal email to sign up here.
> 
> I keep trying to leave to protect my security but I keep having to address important things. I will therefore try to tell you everything you need to know so that I can leave for good.
> 
> ...


LMFAO , dude... What the fuck is wrong with you?! Youre trying to get us to take down one picture but in the process have now given us even more info about you. You simply cannot quit because you believe you are the new queen of England lol


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 14, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> LMFAO , dude... What the fuck is wrong with you?! Youre trying to get us to take down one picture but in the process have now given us even more info about you. You simply cannot quit because you believe you are the new queen of England lol


It's like he took advice directly from @Floop on internet security.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 14, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> What should a user do, if they happened to have another users dox?
> 
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Keep it for blackmail purposes


----------



## Floop (Dec 14, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> It's like he took advice directly from @Floop on internet security.


OH COME ON STOP @ING ME


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 14, 2019)

Floop said:


> OH COME ON STOP @ING ME


WATCH THE MOVIE @Floop 

Tick Tock Tick Tock


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 14, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> The fact that you even suggest this is concerning.


Oh the irony...


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Dec 14, 2019)

J A N D E K said:


> Sadly yes... I thought staff would be much more diligent. Apparently dealing with Null is the only way... and I can’t say I relish the thought of that. It doesn’t look good any way you slice it.


Posting and keeping up people's pictures is Nulls bread and butter, it's his Vlassic way of doing things.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Dec 14, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Posting and keeping up people's pictures is Nulls bread and butter, it's his Vlassic way of doing things.


He also talks obsessively how he is generally against taking anything down or deleting profiles (although, there was that one time at the hack that changed his mind)


----------



## porsalin5 (Dec 15, 2019)

Here's a tip.  Instead of using your own gay internet handle that you use everywhere online, use someone else's.


----------



## Elaine Benes (Dec 15, 2019)

@Null I propose that you change everyone's avatar to Jacob's mug for a day.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 15, 2019)

Elaine Benes said:


> @Null I propose that you change everyone's avatar to Jacob's mug for a day.


After Christmas, though, @_01 worked too hard to not have his work shown off for as long as possible


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 15, 2019)

thread theme


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 16, 2019)

Angry Shoes said:


> Why did you convert from Protestantism to Catholicism?


Clearly Martin Luther was a lying fuckhead and this is Popetown™ bay-beeeeee!


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 16, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Ok, before I go, I will explain how the end times will go based on revelations given to many mystics such as Marie Julie Jahenny.
> 
> In 2038, France and the rest of continental Europe will be invaded by a Muslim power, likely a Neo Ottoman Empire which Turkey’s current President Erdogan seems to be trying to establish. The last Pope, Peter II will be in captivity.
> 
> ...


Here is something that should make you consider removing those pictures. I am going to write a series of epic end times stories where these predicted events occur. Think of it as the Catholic version of the  Left Behind Series. It therefore won’t contain heretical Evangelical doctrines such as the pretribulation rapture. I will thoroughly study the Book of Revelation and Catholic interpretations of it to make sure that the stories fit.

The series will contain crossovers with the canon of Lord of the Rings and Star Wars and a return of the sword Excalibur.

But I will only post the stories on this site if every picture of me is removed.


----------



## Motherf*cker (Dec 16, 2019)

I made you frwieend. See you again tomorrow.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 16, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Here is something that should make you consider removing those pictures. I am going to write a series of epic end times stories where these predicted events occur. Think of it as the Catholic version of the  Left Behind Series. It therefore won’t contain heretical Evangelical doctrines such as the pretribulation rapture. I will thoroughly study the Book of Revelation and Catholic interpretations of it to make sure that the stories fit.
> 
> The series will contain crossovers with the canon of Lord of the Rings and Star Wars and a return of the sword Excalibur.
> 
> But I will only post the stories on this site if every picture of me is removed.


maybe if you write jeans smut nool will delete your pictures dude


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 17, 2019)

Find a username that somebody else uses everywhere and use that.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 17, 2019)

After doing more studying of history and Catholic prophecies, I realized I made an error in declaring 2038 to be the fixed date for the coming of the Great Monarch Henry. He could have been put on the French throne in the early 1870s, but the National Assembly refused to put him on the throne because they didn’t accept his demand for the old royal fleur de lys flag to be restored as the national flag of France. According to Marie Julie Jahenny, God will bring chastisements on France for refusing to accept their king before miraculously resurrecting Henry from the dead and having him save France.

The next time period that could have been the beginning of the age of peace was 1917. At Fatima, the Virgin Mary said that an era of peace for the world would begin if the Church consecrates Russia to the immaculate heart which would cause Russia to be converted but if her requests were not granted, Russia would spread her errors to the world and there . And her request was not granted, so Russia spread Communism throughout the world. Finally in the 1980s, Pope John Paul II did say prayers for Russia and as a result the Soviet Union fell. After that, there has been a huge rise of Christianity in Russia so all that needs to happen is for the growing Russian Orthodox Church to rejoin the Catholic Church. There have been prophecies of a Russian Emperor who will assist the Great Monarch.

Do you want to read my coming epic end times story where these events happen? Then help get the pictures removed from the site. If they are not removed, I will leave this site and not return unless they get removed.



Dork Of Ages said:


> maybe if you write jeans smut nool will delete your pictures dude


Ok, I will include a portion of the end times story where I fall into sexual temptation but then repent. It will teach a lesson about overcoming temptation. You will only see the epic story that documents my struggle if the pictures are removed.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 17, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Ok, I will include a portion of the end times story where I fall into sexual temptation but then repent. It will teach a lesson about overcoming temptation. You will only see the epic story that documents my struggle if the pictures are removed.


based
@Null grant this aspiring shakespeare a break, we need his epic jeans smut


----------



## RinguPingu745 (Dec 17, 2019)

I made you this in hopes the evil Null might remove those pictures. Clearly they were doctored and didn't show your true glory.


----------



## Floop (Dec 17, 2019)

What the actual fuck are you doing?


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Dec 18, 2019)

@AlphaChamaeleon i'm still working on it


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 18, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> @AlphaChamaeleon i'm still working on it


You’re working on helping me get the pictures removed?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 18, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Your working on helping me get the pictures removed?


*You’re


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Dec 18, 2019)

Never heard of Streisand effect huh?
Or maybe that just you attention whoring like that guy posting himself in diapers and begging Null to delete it later


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 18, 2019)

The 3rd Hooligan said:


> Never heard of Streisand effect huh?
> Or maybe that just you attention whoring like that guy posting himself in diapers and begging Null to delete it later


I looked it up just now. I already understood the concept when I realized my mistake of making this thread which is why I posted a bunch of final messages and will leave this site until the pictures are removed.


----------



## pierce your heart (Dec 18, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I looked it up just now. I already understood the concept when I realized my mistake of making this thread which is why I posted a bunch of final messages and will leave this site until the pictures are removed.


Oh come on, don't lie! You like us too much to leave. See you tomorrow hun, when you post some new enlightened revelation.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 18, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I looked it up just now. I already understood the concept when I realized my mistake of making this thread which is why I posted a bunch of final messages and will leave this site until the pictures are removed.


It's not exactly _leaving _if you keep coming back to post.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 18, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I looked it up just now. I already understood the concept when I realized my mistake of making this thread which is why I posted a bunch of final messages and will leave this site until the pictures are removed.


please keep posting more final messages sweetie i luv u


----------



## Wendy Carter (Dec 18, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I posted a bunch of final messages and will leave this site until the pictures are removed.


You've been sending final messages on this site for more than a week now. You'd have to realize at some point that if you send more than one final message with a wall of text about the UK royalty attached to it, then you might as well just be a regular poster, albeit slightly more autistic than most of us are, however impossible this may sound.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Dec 18, 2019)

Maybe we should stop enabling his humiliation fetish.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 18, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Catholics are all absolute utter faggots.  If you are a Catholic, you ram your cock into the anus of a child every day.


I would say that applies to everyone religious enough to sperg about it on a message board.


----------



## Autisimodo (Dec 18, 2019)

Getting major Bryan Dunn vibes from this guy, he just can't stop coming back.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Dec 19, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> I looked it up just now. I already understood the concept when I realized my mistake of making this thread which is why I posted a bunch of final messages and will leave this site until the pictures are removed.


Too late reetard, they will be here forever now. You might as well stay and answer more questions about your Royal masturbation behaviors


----------



## FuckedUp (Dec 19, 2019)

The 3rd Hooligan said:


> Never heard of Streisand effect huh?
> Or maybe that just you attention whoring like that guy posting himself in diapers and begging Null to delete it later


Wait, this happened? Thread link?


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 19, 2019)

Oh my god you're STILL here


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Dec 20, 2019)

FuckedUp said:


> Wait, this happened? Thread link?








						Sean Miller / Sean Russel Miller / Derpbubbles / Derpbubblesgame / Derpbubblesart / son-of-perdition
					

Dox Sean Russell Miller  Phone - 410-702-8001  DOB - 6/22/1995  SSN- 259 93 4041  1811 Watch House Circle South, Severn, MD.   Mother  Tammy Miller  Phone - 240-232-2678  DOB - 6/22/1977  So I wanna expose myself as a diaper faggot! I have 10k subs at www.youtube.com/derpbubbles




					kiwifarms.net
				




There ya go!


----------



## Bad Gateway (Dec 20, 2019)

The 3rd Hooligan said:


> Maybe we should stop enabling his humiliation fetish.



I called that he was a coomer on page 6. But now I kind of want 19th century jeans and feeder slash of the Ooperator


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 20, 2019)

This thread has way passed it's 'troll by' date date and is starting to smell like a filthy cumdumpster.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 20, 2019)

@AlphaChamaeleon I'm pretty sure that if you post timestamped feet pics we can convince Null to delete your face pictures.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 21, 2019)

Angry Shoes said:


> @AlphaChamaeleon I'm pretty sure that if you post timestamped feet pics we can convince Null to delete your face pictures.


----------



## j666 (Dec 21, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> {img}


you didn't timestamp. how are we to know it's an authentic picture of your feet????


----------



## FuckedUp (Dec 21, 2019)

@AlphaChamaeleon send Null your bathwater and he'll delete it for you


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 22, 2019)

j666 said:


> you didn't timestamp. how are we to know it's an authentic picture of your feet????


Look closely. The top of the pictures shows the time that it was taken.

And this earlier comment shows the day it was taken.


Captain Chromosome said:


> Damn, now we'll never know what you posted!
> View attachment 1027023


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Dec 22, 2019)

AlphaChamaeleon said:


> Look closely. The top of the pictures shows the time that it was taken.
> 
> And this earlier comment shows the day it was taken.



Yes we see that information, but you have failed to establish the true ownership of said feet. Maybe a new shot with feet AND face? Possibly in the style of what they call a "mirror selfie?" . I'm sure this is all very frustrating, but you're moving ever closer to a meaningful resolution.


----------



## AlphaChamaeleon (Dec 22, 2019)

Consider Lizards said:


> Yes we see that information, but you have failed to establish the true ownership of said feet. Maybe a new shot with feet AND face? Possibly in the style of what they call a "mirror selfie?" . I'm sure this is all very frustrating, but you're moving ever closer to a meaningful resolution.


I labeled my feet.


----------



## FuckedUp (Dec 22, 2019)

By the way,


AlphaChamaeleon said:


> The difference is that girls at public school are taught in sex education to use birth control while girls at Catholic schools are not, so many the girls at Catholic schools are more likely to become pregnant which causes them to learn their lesson.


can this be put in random.txt?


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 22, 2019)

I love this thread so fucking much


----------



## W00K #17 (Dec 22, 2019)

People don't usually get doxxed for the hell of it. If someone takes the time to research your shit and post your info it's pretty much guaranteed you've exhibited a pattern of behavior on the boards that's led you to bring it on yourself.

If you aren't making waves and shitting up the place people aren't going to put in the effort to post your dox. And if they did, people are going to wonder why and the mob will decide whether it was reasonable or if the doxxer is the one being the tard.

Be a cool person and you'll be fine.


----------



## Floop (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 4, 2020)

Just don't do spergy things that make you worth doxing, problem solved.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 4, 2020)

Try being not fat.


----------



## Floop (Jan 16, 2020)

Damn it I haven’t checked this thread in weeks, and when I come back there’s only two new posts and he never showed his dick


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 14, 2020)

RIP


----------



## Emperor Yakub (Mar 10, 2020)

Late to the party but if you're retarded enough to drop your dox in a forum full of spergs that autistically document other spergs, legitimately go and see if you qualify for disability payments.


----------

